# POST YOUR HOPPERS WEIGHT!



## big pimpin

Post uncut video of your hopper on the weigh scale to hopping it. You don't have to weight a car to hop high...I see a lot of people saying you have to put extra in the back when that is not the real. The competition of hopping is the not the way it used to be by using skill and knowledge to get the inches and not just tons of lead, concrete or whatever else people are using. If you know how to build the system, suspension and frame mods you can kill it single pump....or do even more with double pump. Of course there is a certain limit to the height but street cars aren't going to be doing 100+ inches. So if you are not running extra post your own video up......or if you are weighted lets see some ridiculous figures too I guess. 

Here is HOTFIRE on the scale (and my car is still not optimum --- it was built over 5 years ago!):


----------



## Pinky Bitches

Damn that bitch is working son lol.


----------



## big pimpin

a yeaee yeahhh!


----------



## OGJordan

Plays for me too. Get off that Commodore 64 Pinky!


----------



## Pinky Bitches

I got it to work. My finger wasn't working lol


----------



## Pinky Bitches

What the hell is a commodore 64 lol


----------



## big pimpin

Commordore 64s were the shit! Pitfall!


----------



## Pinky Bitches

Ah yeah. Lol.


----------



## SPOOK82

big pimpin said:


> Post uncut video of your hopper on the weigh scale to hopping it. You don't have to weight a car to hop high...I see a lot of people saying you have to put extra in the back when that is not the real. The competition of hopping is the not the way it used to be by using skill and knowledge to get the inches and not just tons of lead, concrete or whatever else people are using. If you know how to build the system, suspension and frame mods you can kill it single pump....or do even more with double pump. Of course there is a certain limit to the height but street cars aren't going to be doing 100+ inches. So if you are not running extra post your own video up......or if you are weighted lets see some ridiculous figures too I guess.
> 
> Here is HOTFIRE on the scale (and my car is still not optimum --- it was built over 5 years ago!):


doing the dam thang :thumbsup:


----------



## kikou-no

nice video dogg no one like to talk about weight but is real any one has hopper doing more 40 single or double doing more 50s got weight :thumbsup:



big pimpin said:


> Post uncut video of your hopper on the weigh scale to hopping it. You don't have to weight a car to hop high...I see a lot of people saying you have to put extra in the back when that is not the real. The competition of hopping is the not the way it used to be by using skill and knowledge to get the inches and not just tons of lead, concrete or whatever else people are using. If you know how to build the system, suspension and frame mods you can kill it single pump....or do even more with double pump. Of course there is a certain limit to the height but street cars aren't going to be doing 100+ inches. So if you are not running extra post your own video up......or if you are weighted lets see some ridiculous figures too I guess.
> 
> Here is HOTFIRE on the scale (and my car is still not optimum --- it was built over 5 years ago!):


----------



## EMPIRE CUSTOMS

TRUUUUFFF!!!


----------



## Pinky Bitches

That's not true at all lol. The blue Monte did 83 ,my pink Monte 72 both no weight double pump ,


----------



## WEST COAST HOPPER

:thumbsup:


----------



## Dylante63

Awesome. :thumbsup::thumbsup: no floating
<<< my hooptie single on13's stock susp no weight.


----------



## caddyking

How many batts to the front?


----------



## chairmnofthboard

Nice work.


----------



## kikou-no

He say total of 5000 lbs I say probably 3000lbs to the back including. Batteries car is working nice


----------



## PAKO PRIMERO

All Gate No Weight!
Very interesting fo the people who think it's absolutely necessary to put lead on ur cars for hopping...
Proof's here


----------



## Lowridingmike

come on I wanna see the ballers! I paid x per lb of lead and have x amount of lbs of it! I hear it outta mouths but nobody will put it in black and white.. lol Itused to be come to midwest period. zzzzzero cars were weighted... Cant even say the same nowadays...


----------



## big pimpin

kikou-no said:


> He say total of 5000 lbs I say probably 3000lbs to the back including. Batteries car is working nice



Car weighs 3200-3500 factory over all....your statement isn't possible.


----------



## big pimpin

caddyking said:


> How many batts to the front?


9 batteries to the front....the other 3 are for tha back pumps.


----------



## Mafioso1988

Bad ass Video!! Nice to see a point proven like that....


----------



## D4LWoode

This is pretty much the same thing as weighting a hopper, except this guy didn't waste money on a set up.









Also, complete cars that run and drive. If your shit can't make it 2 miles and has no bumper, drive shaft, etc. just keep it at home. It takes no skill or talent to make a teeter totter. Just put a fat kid on one end, get it?


----------



## MUFASA

big pimpin said:


> Car weighs 3200-3500 factory over all....your statement isn't possible.


It is possible, factory 3500 lb, w about a 60/40 weight ratio would be about 1500lbs to the back, add batts, pumps, rack,etc u be real close to 3,000 lbs in the rear while maintaining roughly 2000lbs up front 

Nice video though...


----------



## alex75

car is working:thumbsup:

good video


----------



## big pimpin

MUFASA said:


> It is possible, factory 3500 lb, w about a 60/40 weight ratio would be about 1500lbs to the back, add batts, pumps, rack,etc u be real close to 3,000 lbs in the rear while maintaining roughly 2000lbs up front
> 
> Nice video though...


Well my car is not gutted in front. Still has complete heat-a/c box, battery, bumper brace, etc. And my frame is wrapped completely front to back....not just the back.


----------



## Pinky Bitches

Lowridingmike said:


> come on I wanna see the ballers! I paid x per lb of lead and have x amount of lbs of it! I hear it outta mouths but nobody will put it in black and white.. lol Itused to be come to midwest period. zzzzzero cars were weighted... Cant even say the same nowadays...


I'm not a baller but Il tell ya lol. In the pink Monte now. I have about 1000 lbs of lead which cost me a dollar a pound. But I still say anything under 80 inches should not be weighted ,,


----------



## ONE8SEVEN

big pimpin said:


> Post uncut video of your hopper on the weigh scale to hopping it. You don't have to weight a car to hop high...I see a lot of people saying you have to put extra in the back when that is not the real. The competition of hopping is the not the way it used to be by using skill and knowledge to get the inches and not just tons of lead, concrete or whatever else people are using. If you know how to build the system, suspension and frame mods you can kill it single pump....or do even more with double pump. Of course there is a certain limit to the height but street cars aren't going to be doing 100+ inches. So if you are not running extra post your own video up......or if you are weighted lets see some ridiculous figures too I guess.
> 
> Here is HOTFIRE on the scale (and my car is still not optimum --- it was built over 5 years ago!):


very proper :thumbsup:


----------



## MUFASA

big pimpin said:


> Well my car is not gutted in front. Still has complete heat-a/c box, battery, bumper brace, etc. And my frame is wrapped completely front to back....not just the back.


I hear ya, and like I said...nice video! Imma have to see what my car weighs too, but we should be weighing rear axles cuz what if u have a v8, the car would obviously weigh more, but it wouldnt mean its weighted or even that the weight is in the rear.....rear axle weight is what we should be weighing...


----------



## big pimpin

MUFASA said:


> I hear ya, and like I said...nice video! Imma have to see what my car weighs too, but we should be weighing rear axles cuz what if u have a v8, the car would obviously weigh more, but it wouldnt mean its weighted or even that the weight is in the rear.....rear axle weight is what we should be weighing...



I feel you on that....I actually wanted to do that to but forgot to this round. Fully locked up and weigh the back. And also thanks to you for getting me an my boys thinking a bit more outside the box. I know I was stuck in some theories/ways for some years now. I really didn't think I was going to be able to get my car consistently on the bumper without weight. But it is possible!


----------



## flaked85

:h5: HOTFIRE STILL WORKIN


----------



## MUFASA

big pimpin said:


> I feel you on that....I actually wanted to do that to but forgot to this round. Fully locked up and weigh the back. And also thanks to you for getting me an my boys thinking a bit more outside the box. I know I was stuck in some theories/ways for some years now. I really didn't think I was going to be able to get my car consistently on the bumper without weight. But it is possible!


Ur welcome......i knew u could do it 

I changed my #, ill text u with it later


----------



## yetti

big pimpin said:


> I feel you on that....I actually wanted to do that to but forgot to this round. Fully locked up and weigh the back. And also thanks to you for getting me an my boys thinking a bit more outside the box. I know I was stuck in some theories/ways for some years now. I really didn't think I was going to be able to get my car consistently on the bumper without weight. But it is possible!


Post up the lincoln video.


----------



## Pinky Bitches

Yeah Dan ,post that Lincoln son


----------



## DARKJUGGERNAUT

:thumbsup:


----------



## Eddie-Money

*KILLA ASS VIDEO.*


----------



## OUTHOPU

yetti said:


> Post up the lincoln video.


:drama:


----------



## big pimpin

yetti said:


> Post up the lincoln video.


I still gotta put his together.....and then the big body is next! :shocked:


----------



## kikou-no

:thumbsup:


MUFASA said:


> It is possible, factory 3500 lb, w about a 60/40 weight ratio would be about 1500lbs to the back, add batts, pumps, rack,etc u be real close to 3,000 lbs in the rear while maintaining roughly 2000lbs up front
> 
> Nice video though...


----------



## rivman

COOL SHIT!


----------



## rivman

big pimpin said:


> 9 batteries to the front....the other 3 are for tha back pumps.


Just curious, how fast can you safely drive it and how many inches is it doing?


----------



## big pimpin

I can drive it on the highway no problems....80+ mph but I usually roll 65-70. Inches are close to 60. Last hop on the stick was 58".


----------



## Dylante63

So you just hit a weight station on the side of the interstate? I didn't know you could do it like that.


----------



## Hannibal Lector

Nice video homie.


----------



## Texaswayz

TTT


----------



## Pinky Bitches

Dylante63 said:


> So you just hit a weight station on the side of the interstate? I didn't know you could do it like that.


You could go to a gravel company and weigh it. Or maybe even a scrap yard


----------



## Pinky Bitches

rivman said:


> Just curious, how fast can you safely drive it and how many inches is it doing?


Hell I used to drive the pink everywhere. Highway hauling ass. 14 batteries 4 pumps ,v-8 on 13's. No problem. Went threw front tires like a motha lol


----------



## rivman

Dylante63 said:


> So you just hit a weight station on the side of the interstate? I didn't know you could do it like that.


That wasn't on the highway. Looked like private property.

Trust me, you DON'T wanna stop a state weigh station. That's just for the BIG trucks and the state troopers wouldn't be all to happy to see you w your "bouncing car".


----------



## rivman

Pinky Bitches said:


> Hell I used to drive the pink everywhere. Highway hauling ass. 14 batteries 4 pumps ,v-8 on 13's. No problem. Went threw front tires like a motha lol


NICE!


----------



## yetti

rivman said:


> That wasn't on the highway. Looked like private property.
> 
> Trust me, you DON'T wanna stop a state weigh station. That's just for the BIG trucks and the state troopers wouldn't be all to happy to see you w your "bouncing car".


No it wasn't on the highway. They leave it on all the time and no ones there.


----------



## rivman

yetti said:


> No it wasn't on the highway. They leave it on all the time and no ones there.


Thats pretty cool.

How joo been mayne? Going to BUMPER BASH?:cheesy:


----------



## yetti

rivman said:


> Thats pretty cool.
> 
> How joo been mayne? Going to BUMPER BASH?:cheesy:


Haven't missed it yet. Gonna try for sure. I'm good how about you Marty?


----------



## rivman

yetti said:


> Haven't missed it yet. Gonna try for sure. I'm good how about you Marty?


COOL. I'm bringing the cutlass. I've been good. Got a new cadillac yesterday. Hope to see you up there.:thumbsup:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN

MUFASA said:


> Ur welcome......i knew u could do it
> 
> I changed my #, ill text u with it later


 gimme me the # too chris


----------



## Dylante63

rivman said:


> That wasn't on the highway. Looked like private property.
> 
> Trust me, you DON'T wanna stop a state weigh station. That's just for the BIG trucks and the state troopers wouldn't be all to happy to see you w your "bouncing car".


Lol I know that's why I was asking


----------



## rivman

Dylante63 said:


> Lol I know that's why I was asking


:thumbsup:


----------



## Purple Haze

Fuckin Dan! Lookin good bro! That monte is killin the bumper!


----------



## yetti

Purple Haze said:


> Fuckin Dan! Lookin good bro! That monte is killin the bumper!


Wait till you see this one.


----------



## rivman

NICE!


----------



## big pimpin

Pinky Bitches said:


> You could go to a gravel company and weigh it. Or maybe even a scrap yard


Ding ding ding! Yeah a few weeks ago on a parts run I drove justins chevy crewcab 2500 back there to make sure they were still leaving it on. It weighed 6020 with me in it. Lol


----------



## big pimpin

Purple Haze said:


> Fuckin Dan! Lookin good bro! That monte is killin the bumper!


Sup fool!! . Thanks....been doing some tinkering for sure!


----------



## JUST2C

ONE8SEVEN said:


> very proper :thumbsup:


 T
T
T :thumbsup:


----------



## Purple Haze

yetti said:


> Wait till you see this one.


Damn another clean ass ride built by Down IV Life.. Always steppin up your game. Lookin good guys!!


----------



## Purple Haze

big pimpin said:


> Sup fool!! . Thanks....been doing some tinkering for sure!


I Can tell!! Damn thing is snappy and smashin bumper! Cant wait to see it this year


----------



## yetti

Purple Haze said:


> Damn another clean ass ride built by Down IV Life.. Always steppin up your game. Lookin good guys!!


That's Tony's car the hardest working member in the club. Always putting in work on everything.


----------



## Purple Haze

yetti said:


> That's Tony's car the hardest working member in the club. Always putting in work on everything.


Sounds like he deserves to have that clean ass lincoln! Cant wait to see it out on the streets this year!


----------



## Pinky Bitches

Purple Haze said:


> Damn another clean ass ride built by Down IV Life.. Always steppin up your game. Lookin good guys!!


Down 4 life is a perfect example of u don't have to be the biggest club to be one of the best out there. Cool guys also.


----------



## D4LWoode

awe thanks man

We do have a high talent per capita rating, Rapper mike evens us out, lol.

definitively small club and have no interest in being any more than that. at least I don't

Another new rule

Pop your truck!!! if you say your a single and your not, well that's just weak sauce.
and if your a double trying to hop a single then you should have to beat me by x2 the inches and a foot for every 1000lbs of weight.

yea, I know, its crazy talk


----------



## DIPN714

Pinky Bitches said:


> Down 4 life is a perfect example of u don't have to be the biggest club to be one of the best out there. Cool guys also.


now thats real talk;';;;DIP'N CAR CLUP 714;;;;;10 MIMBERS ;;AND DOING THE DOG GONE THANG


----------



## 502Regal

DIPN714 said:


> now thats real talk;';;;DIP'N CAR CLUP 714;;;;;10 MIMBERS ;;AND DOING THE DOG GONE THANG


You didn't answer the question Al.


----------



## 502Regal

Pinky Bitches said:


> I'm not a baller but Il tell ya lol. In the pink Monte now. I have about 1000 lbs of lead which cost me a dollar a pound. But I still say anything under 80 inches should not be weighted ,,


Much respect... BALLER!:thumbsup:


----------



## DIPN714

GREAT


----------



## DIPN714

Slowridingmike said:


> You didn't answer the question Al.


WHATS DA QUESTION


----------



## 502Regal

DIPN714 said:


> WHATS DA QUESTION


POST YOUR HOPPERS WEIGHT! _







PULL UP......On the weigh scale._ 
Post uncut video of your hopper on the weigh scale to hopping it. You don't have to weight a car to hop high...I see a lot of people saying you have to put extra in the back when that is not the real. The competition of hopping is the not the way it used to be by using skill and knowledge to get the inches and not just tons of lead, concrete or whatever else people are using. If you know how to build the system, suspension and frame mods you can kill it single pump....or do even more with double pump. Of course there is a certain limit to the height but street cars aren't going to be doing 100+ inches. So if you are not running extra post your own video up......or if you are weighted lets see some ridiculous figures too I guess. ​


so... how much. wheres it at, And whatchu pay?


----------



## Still Hated

yetti said:


> Wait till you see this one.


Nice........:thumbsup:....single or double....


----------



## big pimpin

Still Hated said:


> Nice........:thumbsup:....single or double....


Single!!


----------



## .TODD

big pimpin said:


> Single!!


----------



## .TODD

Slowridingmike said:


> POST YOUR HOPPERS WEIGHT! _
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PULL UP......On the weigh scale._ Post uncut video of your hopper on the weigh scale to hopping it. You don't have to weight a car to hop high...I see a lot of people saying you have to put extra in the back when that is not the real. The competition of hopping is the not the way it used to be by using skill and knowledge to get the inches and not just tons of lead, concrete or whatever else people are using. If you know how to build the system, suspension and frame mods you can kill it single pump....or do even more with double pump. Of course there is a certain limit to the height but street cars aren't going to be doing 100+ inches. So if you are not running extra post your own video up......or if you are weighted lets see some ridiculous figures too I guess. ​
> 
> 
> so... how much. wheres it at, And whatchu pay?


thats a gbody tho i wonder if a big body would work the same if he put his setup in that :dunno:


----------



## yetti

Still Hated said:


> Nice........:thumbsup:....single or double....


Single with 10 batteries total.


----------



## big pimpin

Same setup won't work the same in different cars...and again its not just the setup...is springs, suspension mods, etc.


----------



## yetti

big pimpin said:


> Same setup won't work the same in different cars...and again its not just the setup...is springs, suspension mods, etc.


You can do all the same mods with the same kind of car and setup and it won't work the same. Lol


----------



## .TODD

big pimpin said:


> Same setup won't work the same in different cars...and again its not just the setup...is springs, suspension mods, etc.


:thumbsup:


----------



## 502Regal

.TODD said:


> thats a gbody tho i wonder if a big body would work the same if he put his setup in that :dunno:





big pimpin said:


> Same setup won't work the same in different cars...and again its not just the setup...is springs, suspension mods, etc.





yetti said:


> You can do all the same mods with the same kind of car and setup and it won't work the same. Lol


Exactly. qft Which is why we wanna know... Whats in yours?


----------



## yetti

Slowridingmike said:


> Exactly. qft Which is why we wanna know... Whats in yours?


If you are talking to me the lincoln isn't mine. It is our club member Tony's. Its single piston to the front and 2 pumps to the back with 10 batteries.


----------



## .TODD

yetti said:


> If you are talking to me the lincoln isn't mine. It is our club member Tony's. Its single piston to the front and 2 pumps to the back with 10 batteries.


was there any pressure in the pistion? or in the monte during the hop?


----------



## yetti

.TODD said:


> was there any pressure in the pistion? or in the monte during the hop?


Of coarse. Why have a piston if your not gonna use it? Lol


----------



## yetti

Piston pressure is different for every car.


----------



## Purple Haze

yetti said:


> Piston pressure is different for every car.


True.. I've even heard of some nut balls putting 300+ psi in tanks


----------



## big pimpin

Purple Haze said:


> True.. I've even heard of some nut balls putting 300+ psi in tanks


I've heard of more!!!! :loco: Crazy people! lol


----------



## Texaswayz

Purple Haze said:


> True.. I've even heard of some nut balls putting 300+ psi in tanks


 Good lord thats a homemade I.U.D. aka roadside bomb in Iraq hell naw i wont stand near that dam pump witout a flack jacket and a helmet thats just crazy


----------



## yetti

Purple Haze said:


> True.. I've even heard of some nut balls putting 300+ psi in tanks


I don't know who would be that dumb. Lol


----------



## MUFASA

yetti said:


> I don't know who would be that dumb. Lol


SOUNDS LIKE SOMETHN SOME HILLBILLIE WOULD DO.... :nicoderm:


----------



## flaked85

MUFASA said:


> SOUNDS LIKE SOMETHN SOME HILLBILLIE WOULD DO.... :nicoderm:


:h5:


----------



## yetti

MUFASA said:


> SOUNDS LIKE SOMETHN SOME HILLBILLIE WOULD DO.... :nicoderm:


I'm too far west for that Chris. Lol


----------



## Pinky Bitches

yetti said:


> I don't know who would be that dumb. Lol


Yeah that would be just crazy lol.


----------



## Still Hated

yetti said:


> Single with 10 batteries total.





big pimpin said:


> Single!!


:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Hannibal Lector

Yeah people who put too much pressure actually makes it worse. The car is fighting the pump. If u know wat I mean.


----------



## big pimpin

Fluid does need to be able to dump of course. :biggrin:


----------



## Dylante63

yetti said:


> Wait till you see this one.


uffin: that linc is jumping


----------



## big pimpin

And here is the video of the lincoln:


----------



## PAKO PRIMERO




----------



## Big Roach Hydros

:thumbsup:


Texaswayz said:


> Good lord thats a homemade I.U.D. aka roadside bomb in Iraq hell naw i wont stand near that dam pump witout a flack jacket and a helmet thats just crazy


----------



## Lowridingmike

yetti said:


> If you are talking to me the lincoln isn't mine. It is our club member Tony's. Its single piston to the front and 2 pumps to the back with 10 batteries.


Naw I was talking to Al. 



yetti said:


> Piston pressure is different for every car.


FOund this to be true. Every ride has "sweet spot". Some as low as 50, 60 pounds some as high as 120 that I've seen...



Purple Haze said:


> True.. I've even heard of some nut balls putting 300+ psi in tanks


I seen what happened when they dropped it too...



big pimpin said:


> I've heard of more!!!! :loco: Crazy people! lol


Can the car even dump with that much?



big pimpin said:


> And here is the video of the lincoln:


Seen this linc in action at BBB. It works stupidly. Quiet and clean too. How they get these cars to work so good but hold up so well is beyond me.


----------



## yetti

Lowridingmike said:


> Naw I was talking to Al.
> 
> 
> FOund this to be true. Every ride has "sweet spot". Some as low as 50, 60 pounds some as high as 120 that I've seen...
> 
> 
> I seen what happened when they dropped it too...
> 
> 
> Can the car even dump with that much?
> 
> 
> 
> Seen this linc in action at BBB. It works stupidly. Quiet and clean too. How they get these cars to work so good but hold up so well is beyond me.


Its 20 years of tearing shit up. Lol.


----------



## DIPN714

i run 4000 pounds in my pistons;;;lmao;;;


----------



## yetti

DIPN714 said:


> i run 4000 pounds in my pistons;;;lmao;;;


I'm sure there's 4000 pounds it just aint in the pistons. Lol


----------



## big pimpin

yetti said:


> I'm sure there's 4000 pounds it just aint in the pistons. Lol


Yeah....probably 4000 under the pistons! Lol


----------



## ONE8SEVEN

i've always said, using wieght in ur hopper is like using ur computer as a paper wieght


----------



## big pimpin

yetti said:


> Its 20 years of tearing shit up. Lol.


With every build we learn something better to do on the next!


----------



## Purple Haze

yetti said:


> I'm sure there's 4000 pounds it just aint in the pistons. Lol


hahaha he just set himself up on this one.. I seen it comin


----------



## 187_Regal

its nice how there is no shit talking yet lol.....im sure someone is dying to say something about those "real inches" lol


----------



## Hannibal Lector

A wrapped frame and a really good switchman.


Lowridingmike said:


> Naw I was talking to Al.
> 
> 
> FOund this to be true. Every ride has "sweet spot". Some as low as 50, 60 pounds some as high as 120 that I've seen...
> 
> 
> I seen what happened when they dropped it too...
> 
> 
> Can the car even dump with that much?
> 
> 
> 
> Seen this linc in action at BBB. It works stupidly. Quiet and clean too. How they get these cars to work so good but hold up so well is beyond me.


----------



## .TODD

Hannibal Lector said:


> A wrapped frame and a really good switchman.


hope mine ends up working that nice with still sees the freeway


----------



## Lowridingmike

187_Regal said:


> its nice how there is no shit talking yet lol.....im sure someone is dying to say something about those "real inches" lol


lol Is that what the car hit? Or what the car hit the most times?:facepalm: Naw no $hit talking, just real g's in here so far. Those with no weight repping, those with weight that are g's said it is what it is, and those w/ weight who skurred either are dodging this topic like the plague or saying its in the pistons... :dunno: lol Gotta love you guys from the midwest!


----------



## D4LWoode

i got weight

under the hood

396!!!


----------



## Lowridingmike

D4LWoode said:


> i got weight
> 
> under the hood
> 
> 396!!!


Your car did aight before (mid 20's + or so), what it do when it comes back out? Cant wait!:thumbsup:


----------



## D4LWoode

probably bout the same, just consistent. Adex makes a massive difference. old dump just blew through and lost pressure. took forever to get going. Now 3 lick its up and at it. plus just fixed a bunch of little stuff, tighten stuff up from the last 3 years


----------



## Up on3

Does the Lincoln have the 90 style a-arm or is it running extenders? It hits nice!!


----------



## yetti

Up on3 said:


> Does the Lincoln have the 90 style a-arm or is it running extenders? It hits nice!!


It has 80's top a-arms and spindles. And it is chained also.


----------



## kikou-no

big pimpin said:


> Yeah....probably 4000 under the pistons! Lol


----------



## NvSmonte

doin it big in the midwest loving these rides homies


----------



## MUFASA

They want like 57.00 to weigh my shit :thumbsdown:


----------



## brn2hop

GOOD TOPIC..............:thumbsup:


----------



## TRUE BLUE

D4LWoode said:


> This is pretty much the same thing as weighting a hopper, except this guy didn't waste money on a set up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, complete cars that run and drive. If your shit can't make it 2 miles and has no bumper, drive shaft, etc. just keep it at home. It takes no skill or talent to make a teeter totter. Just put a fat kid on one end, get it?


YOU KNOW WHY THIS IS SO FUNNY TO ME LMFAO!!!!!!!!!!!!! WHERE DID U FIND THIS PIC LOL:rofl::h5:​


----------



## TRUE BLUE

AND WE LIKE U TO PINKY..... NO **** LOL WHAT UP MAN!!!!!


Pinky Bitches said:


> Down 4 life is a perfect example of u don't have to be the biggest club to be one of the best out there. Cool guys also.


----------



## TRUE BLUE

IM NOT GONA KEEP BE N THE BUTT OF THE JOKES.....LOL!!!!!! HA HA HELL :twak:


D4LWoode said:


> awe thanks man
> 
> We do have a high talent per capita rating, Rapper mike evens us out, lol.
> 
> definitively small club and have no interest in being any more than that. at least I don't
> 
> Another new rule
> 
> Pop your truck!!! if you say your a single and your not, well that's just weak sauce.
> and if your a double trying to hop a single then you should have to beat me by x2 the inches and a foot for every 1000lbs of weight.
> 
> yea, I know, its crazy talk


----------



## big pimpin

MUFASA said:


> They want like 57.00 to weigh my shit :thumbsdown:


I knew you would do it....fuck $57! Find a scrap yard or something.


----------



## big pimpin

TRUE BLUE said:


> YOU KNOW WHY THIS IS SO FUNNY TO ME LMFAO!!!!!!!!!!!!! WHERE DID U FIND THIS PIC LOL:rofl::h5:​


Its called the internet Mike. You can type what you are looking for into google.com and find it...its a crazy thing!


----------



## EMPIRE CUSTOMS

Ever since this topic posted i been looking for a scale that i can film at... theres a perfect one here but its at a metal yard and truthfully everytime i pull in there it seems im putting a new tire on my truck hahaha so im scared to pop a tire.. plus i think all the paisas would freak out if i pulled around and started hopping it hahaha... but id like to find one here. we have a regal doing 85+ no weight with a v8 so its a perfect idea. this is a great topic!


----------



## rivman

If you go to your local truck stop, almost all of them have certified scales.

Or you can look up CATSCALE.com and hit the locator button to find one near you. CAT Scales charge us drivers 10 bucks. $57 is INSANE!!


----------



## JUST2C

ONE8SEVEN said:


> very proper :thumbsup:


 What coils are you useing? Looks good :thumbsup:


----------



## SWELL PASO TEXAS

uffin:uffin::nicoderm:


----------



## muchogriffo

How many PSI of helium in them FR380's :rofl:


----------



## goof

EMPIRE CUSTOMS said:


> Ever since this topic posted i been looking for a scale that i can film at... theres a perfect one here but its at a metal yard and truthfully everytime i pull in there it seems im putting a new tire on my truck hahaha so im scared to pop a tire.. plus i think all the paisas would freak out if i pulled around and started hopping it hahaha... but id like to find one here. we have a regal doing 85+ no weight with a v8 so its a perfect idea. this is a great topic!


post pics of ur car doing 85+ ....


----------



## EMPIRE CUSTOMS

Come see me goof ;-)

lemme get paint done this week tho hahaha

..better yet I'll be out there in a few weeks anyways. ill bring it with


----------



## TheUpton22

big pimpin said:


> And here is the video of the lincoln:


Justin "and a power trunk" lol


----------



## goof

EMPIRE CUSTOMS said:


> Come see me goof ;-)
> 
> lemme get paint done this week tho hahaha
> 
> ..better yet I'll be out there in a few weeks anyways. ill bring it with


Blah blah blah...I asked 4 a pic not ur life story...post a pic of ur regal doing 85 ...that's all...


----------



## EMPIRE CUSTOMS

Lol whatever goof....


----------



## fesboogie

big pimpin said:


> Post uncut video of your hopper on the weigh scale to hopping it. You don't have to weight a car to hop high...I see a lot of people saying you have to put extra in the back when that is not the real. The competition of hopping is the not the way it used to be by using skill and knowledge to get the inches and not just tons of lead, concrete or whatever else people are using. If you know how to build the system, suspension and frame mods you can kill it single pump....or do even more with double pump. Of course there is a certain limit to the height but street cars aren't going to be doing 100+ inches. So if you are not running extra post your own video up......or if you are weighted lets see some ridiculous figures too I guess.
> 
> Here is HOTFIRE on the scale (and my car is still not optimum --- it was built over 5 years ago!):


Always luved this car and its workin'!!!:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## PURA SANGRE

fesboogie said:


> Always luved this car and its workin'!!!:thumbsup::thumbsup:


ive seen this video a few times, badass car badass video!!! HOT FIRES THE SHITT!!!!


----------



## CasinoDreams

nice i would love to seen sum big boyz on the scale, 100 plus inch cars, if d.o.t pull them shits over at a scale house its a wrap lol


----------



## Eazy

D4L Y'ALL DOING THA DAMN THANG!! MUCH LOVE AND RESPECT TO A SMALL GROUP OF GOOD GUYS!!!!!


----------



## Pinky Bitches

CasinoDreams said:


> nice i would love to seen sum big boyz on the scale, 100 plus inch cars, if d.o.t pull them shits over at a scale house its a wrap lol


I'm gona take the Pink ,soon as I get the motor back together ,new gear drive ,new dual flowmasters ,gona sound sweet, lol


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

You know fools on here can't keep it real....Some will say no weight,or it's the streets... Tell'em Pank....You gotta add some to break that 100 mark in a car...just 2 fuckin heavy....

My radical Monte' had 605 under the batteries and 280 to 300 for the bumper.....with 16 battieries and was doing 102-104 Went to 18 batteries and got 105 with 2'' less lock up (just moved the wheels back) 
Thats how we could take 3 on the trailer ....And not 1 on a back hoe trailer
Cant have 6000 plus and travel the country ...that for sure


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

MUFASA said:


> They want like 57.00 to weigh my shit :thumbsdown:


13.00 here at the CAT scales



rivman said:


> If you go to your local truck stop, almost all of them have certified scales.
> 
> Or you can look up CATSCALE.com and hit the locator button to find one near you. CAT Scales charge us drivers 10 bucks. $57 is INSANE!!


Maybe in Cali...fuck everthings higher priced....got to pay that tax some how....cost for nice weather...LOL



DIPN714 said:


> i run 4000 pounds in my pistons;;;lmao;;;


4000 under each piston...HAHHAHA
You doing it big AL....


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

The Hop stick and Scales scare people away..... Truff hurts:rofl:


----------



## CasinoDreams

SUPPP PINKY


----------



## 502Regal

BlackMagicHydraulics said:


> You know fools on here can't keep it real....Some will say no weight,or it's the streets... Tell'em Pank....You gotta add some to break that 100 mark in a car...just 2 fuckin heavy....
> 
> My radical Monte' had 605 under the batteries and 280 to 300 for the bumper.....with 16 battieries and was doing 102-104 Went to 18 batteries and got 105 with 2'' less lock up (just moved the wheels back)
> Thats how we could take 3 on the trailer ....And not 1 on a back hoe trailer
> Cant have 6000 plus and travel the country ...that for sure


more g $hit. much respect.


----------



## CasinoDreams

true its crazy how sum cats got backhoe trailers,, they need a chevy454 to drive them on


----------



## CasinoDreams

let me stop talking shit i still haven't mastered chippin yet


----------



## Pinky Bitches

Yes sir ,I agree completly. With the wheels damn near far back at the bumper. In a car your gona need Alittle assistance lol. Look iv never been proud of going with the adding weight game. But I wanted to prove a point ,that we(midwest) could do anything anyone else was doing ,and do it with way less. I believe I accomplished that. First car over 100 with a v-8 ,and as dumb as the car looks with the wheels so far back lol. My car is still perfectly driveable ,not that I'm gona take it for drives or anything ,but I do drive her to the local cruise ins ha ha. And this over 100 hopping is actually really fun


----------



## CasinoDreams

Pinky Bitches said:


> Yes sir ,I agree completly. With the wheels damn near far back at the bumper. In a car your gona need Alittle assistance lol. Look iv never been proud of going with the adding weight game. But I wanted to prove a point ,that we(midwest) could do anything anyone else was doing ,and do it with way less. I believe I accomplished that. First car over 100 with a v-8 ,and as dumb as the car looks with the wheels so far back lol. My car is still perfectly driveable ,not that I'm gona take it for drives or anything ,but I do drive her to the local cruise ins ha ha. And this over 100 hopping is actually really fun


:thumbsup: I wont forget black betty driving back from the pinstripper to Rons shop


----------



## Pinky Bitches

Yes lol put them big ugly 14's to work lol


----------



## CasinoDreams

lol


----------



## goof

EMPIRE CUSTOMS said:


> Lol whatever goof....


No pic????


----------



## yetti

I had the monte doing 86 with 14 batteries and a v8. Without any weight. I think low 90's are possible but once the wheels are so far back it aint gonna happen. Lol. When the wheelbase is 124 inches there aint enough power to do that.


----------



## PISTONPUMP-1

Eazy said:


> D4L Y'ALL DOING THA DAMN THANG!! MUCH LOVE AND RESPECT TO A SMALL GROUP OF GOOD GUYS!!!!!


I SECOND THAT. GOOD CREW, AND COOL PEOPLES.


----------



## matdogg

CasinoDreams said:


> :thumbsup: I wont forget black betty driving back from the pinstripper to Rons shop


HaHaHa....BLACK BETTY's a 105+ street car.lol

Sup dude you ready for another cross country trip??


----------



## CasinoDreams

matdogg said:


> HaHaHa....BLACK BETTY's a 105+ street car.lol
> 
> Sup dude you ready for another cross country trip??


nopeeeeeeeeeeee i left a pieace of me already at every state my work is done:nicoderm:, this year will be on a plane


----------



## lone star

Man that video is what lowriding is. Just like dan said. "Thats a hopping lowrider". Just cuz it hops dont mean it needs to look like shit. That car has all bases covered and im pretty sure they did all the work themself except chrome. Much props. Im not cheerleading or suckin dick but some people dont even have a clue. Lowriding needs more cars like this. Again; props to d4L


----------



## 1229

lone star said:


> Man that video is what lowriding is. Just like dan said. "Thats a hopping lowrider". Just cuz it hops dont mean it needs to look like shit. That car has all bases covered and im pretty sure they did all the work themself except chrome. Much props. Im not cheerleading or suckin dick but some people dont even have a clue.  Lowriding needs more cars like this. Again; props to d4L


Troted for Quoff


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

Pinky Bitches said:


> Yes sir ,I agree completly. With the wheels damn near far back at the bumper. In a car your gona need Alittle assistance lol. Look iv never been proud of going with the adding weight game. But I wanted to prove a point ,that we(midwest) could do anything anyone else was doing ,and do it with way less. I believe I accomplished that. First car over 100 with a v-8 ,and as dumb as the car looks with the wheels so far back lol. My car is still perfectly driveable ,not that I'm gona take it for drives or anything ,but I do drive her to the local cruise ins ha ha. And this over 100 hopping is actually really fun


When we pull up to the hop fools would trip that after we got down I'd back it on the trailer and watch them have 30 guys pushing it on...

Last year after we won Lowrider national's I had a broke lower ball joint and still drove it up on the trailer.....Should have seen them fools...like what's he got for a motor......Piece of shit 4.3 v-6....HAHHAHH


----------



## Fleetwood Rider

:thumbsup:


----------



## 509Rider

lone star said:


> Man that video is what lowriding is. Just like dan said. "Thats a hopping lowrider". Just cuz it hops dont mean it needs to look like shit. That car has all bases covered and im pretty sure they did all the work themself except chrome. Much props. Im not cheerleading or suckin dick but some people dont even have a clue. Lowriding needs more cars like this. Again; props to d4L


Dis ninja right here I'm agreeing with


----------



## rug442

TTT


----------



## TRUE BLUE

yea i know thats how i found your mama...... lol:biggrin: IM NOT GONA KEEP BEING THE BUTT OF YOUR JOKES!!!!!!! LMAO!!!!!! I take it im on every KC RIDIN DVD SAYING THAT LOL:naughty:


big pimpin said:


> Its called the internet Mike. You can type what you are looking for into google.com and find it...its a crazy thing!


----------



## TRUE BLUE

WHAT UP MAN CAN'T WAIT TILL U AND YA BOYS COME BACK AND HIT THE K.C. STREETS CAN'T WAIT TO SEE THAT LAC U 90ED OUT YET??????


Eazy said:


> D4L Y'ALL DOING THA DAMN THANG!! MUCH LOVE AND RESPECT TO A SMALL GROUP OF GOOD GUYS!!!!!


----------



## TRUE BLUE

:thumbsup::thumbsup:


PISTONPUMP-1 said:


> I SECOND THAT. GOOD CREW, AND COOL PEOPLES.


----------



## TRUE BLUE

TRUE AND MORE TRUE:thumbsup: U WAS DEAD ON ON THE WORK:thumbsup:


lone star said:


> Man that video is what lowriding is. Just like dan said. "Thats a hopping lowrider". Just cuz it hops dont mean it needs to look like shit. That car has all bases covered and im pretty sure they did all the work themself except chrome. Much props. Im not cheerleading or suckin dick but some people dont even have a clue. Lowriding needs more cars like this. Again; props to d4L


----------



## Hannibal Lector

I know what u mean bout the heavy duty trailors. U seen the pics right. And I know what u mean about 12+ guys pushing a car on the trailor and still get a hard time. As for me, I use a uhaul dolly. With the rear on the ground. Sand the rrar end is wrapped 3/16. My car does a chippin 80" but damn I dont need a a big truck trailing my shit. Only reason I trailor or folly my shit is cause thr popo.are bitches and I cant afford getting my CDL getting taken away. To me to do high inches u need extra shit but too too much shiy is jus plain syupid.


BlackMagicHydraulics said:


> You know fools on here can't keep it real....Some will say no weight,or it's the streets... Tell'em Pank....You gotta add some to break that 100 mark in a car...just 2 fuckin heavy....
> 
> My radical Monte' had 605 under the batteries and 280 to 300 for the bumper.....with 16 battieries and was doing 102-104 Went to 18 batteries and got 105 with 2'' less lock up (just moved the wheels back)
> Thats how we could take 3 on the trailer ....And not 1 on a back hoe trailer
> Cant have 6000 plus and travel the country ...that for sure


----------



## Big Worm

Both the Lincoln & the Monte are putting it down ..... But still no one else will weigh their cars why ?


----------



## DIPN714

NO WEIGHT JUST BLACK MAGIC PISTON GATES;;;;;BIG RON SAID IT;;;LMAO


----------



## DIPN714

no weight


----------



## EMPIRE CUSTOMS

yeah right Al... the loveboat got at LEAST another gbody in the back! hahahaha


----------



## EMPIRE CUSTOMS

Big Worm said:


> Both the Lincoln & the Monte are putting it down ..... But still no one else will weigh their cars why ?


Im trying to find a user friendly place to do the same type of video at like homie did. here in town most of the scales are at the recylce/ salvage yards. so I been trying to find one similarly setup as the original video to do the same thing.. plus try to figure out how to edit the video like he did with weight breakdowns.. that shits all greek to me making video n shit..lol.. prolly have to have my kid to it for me...


....damn I feel old now hahaha

just PM'd big pimpin maybe he can help with the video for me


----------



## DIPN714




----------



## DIPN714

i put da love boat on da scale and it weighed 4900 pounds,,,2 hundred pound of weight;;;and in da tripple digts;;;rons gates ans no weight;;u guys better get his tricked out and ported gears
black magic;;;fools


----------



## muchogriffo

DIPN714 said:


> i put da love boat on da scale and it weighed 4900 pounds,,,2 hundred pound of weight;;;and in da tripple digts;;;rons gates ans no weight;;u guys better get his tricked out and ported gears
> black magic;;;fools


U forgot to say u only weighed the rear axle!!!


----------



## yetti

DIPN714 said:


> i put da love boat on da scale and it weighed 4900 pounds,,,2 hundred pound of weight;;;and in da tripple digts;;;rons gates ans no weight;;u guys better get his tricked out and ported gears
> black magic;;;fools


This fools got 13x8x55 of solid lead. That's easily over 3000 pounds right there. Lol. Show the pic without the bedcover so we can all see it. Lol


----------



## DIPN714

yetti said:


> This fools got 13x8x55 of solid lead. That's easily over 3000 pounds right there. Lol. Show the pic without the bedcover so we can all see it. Lol


NOW U NO IT AINT NO 3000 POUNDS MAN;;CUM ON;;;;MY CAR WAYS LESS THAN ANY RADICAL DOING DA TRIPLE DIGTS;;;


----------



## DIPN714




----------



## DIPN714

I DONT SEE NO WEIGHT;;;;LOL;;;


----------



## DIPN714

I DONT SEE NO WEIGHT BRO;;;
;;;;BIG AL SAID IT;;;


----------



## yetti

DIPN714 said:


> I DONT SEE NO WEIGHT BRO;;;
> ;;;;BIG AL SAID IT;;;


You just have hold downs going to the tailgate for the hell of it. And it works better with the batteries moved forward. Come on Al you aint fooling anyone. Lol


----------



## Pinky Bitches

Cmon al. It's not a secret dog. We all know how to build this junk lol. I have 1000 lbs all in the bumper ,now it takes me 5 hits to get to the bumper it takes you 2 hits lol. It is what it is homie ,I ain't scared to say it


----------



## Pinky Bitches

DIPN714 said:


> NOW U NO IT AINT NO 3000 POUNDS MAN;;CUM ON;;;;MY CAR WAYS LESS THAN ANY RADICAL DOING DA TRIPLE DIGTS;;;


Bullshit lol. I guarantee the pink weighs less even with a v-8


----------



## Pinky Bitches

Al Il give u one thing ,,you are a funny mutha fuka lol


----------



## yetti

Pinky Bitches said:


> Al Il give u one thing ,,you are a funny mutha fuka lol


That he is. Lol


----------



## ONE8SEVEN

lone star said:


> Man that video is what lowriding is. Just like dan said. "Thats a hopping lowrider". Just cuz it hops dont mean it needs to look like shit. That car has all bases covered and im pretty sure they did all the work themself except chrome. Much props. Im not cheerleading or suckin dick but some people dont even have a clue. Lowriding needs more cars like this. Again; props to d4L


----------



## DIPN714

Pinky Bitches said:


> Cmon al. It's not a secret dog. We all know how to build this junk lol. I have 1000 lbs all in the bumper ,now it takes me 5 hits to get to the bumper it takes you 2 hits lol. It is what it is homie ,I ain't scared to say it


MAN;;;U GUYS NO I GOT JUST A FEW POUNDS IN DA ELCO;;I MEAN DA SURF BOARD;;IT COULDNT FLOAT IF I HAD LOTS OF WEIGHT;;LOL


----------



## DIPN714




----------



## DIPN714




----------



## DIPN714

WEIGHT


----------



## yetti

DIPN714 said:


>


You got 1500 pounds in batteries alone. Isn't there a 4 cylinder under the hood also?


----------



## dlinehustler

Pinky Bitches said:


> Hell I used to drive the pink everywhere. Highway hauling ass. 14 batteries 4 pumps ,v-8 on 13's. No problem. Went threw front tires like a motha lol


Yup! use to...


----------



## dlinehustler

big pimpin said:


> With every build we learn something better to do on the next!


Great idea for a topic Dan!! Hot Fire is the truth!! In the pit & it stays on the streets, the way it's supposed to be :thumbsup:





























And D4L is the truth to, cool ass cats who live this shit. Keep setting standards and the good work :h5:


----------



## dlinehustler

big pimpin said:


>


----------



## Big Roach Hydros




----------



## Shorty's Hydraulics

EMPIRE CUSTOMS said:


> Im trying to find a user friendly place to do the same type of video at like homie did. here in town most of the scales are at the recylce/ salvage yards. so I been trying to find one similarly setup as the original video to do the same thing.. plus try to figure out how to edit the video like he did with weight breakdowns.. that shits all greek to me making video n shit..lol.. prolly have to have my kid to it for me...
> 
> 
> ....damn I feel old now hahaha
> 
> just PM'd big pimpin maybe he can help with the video for me


Fule stations for big rigs usually have scales


----------



## EMPIRE CUSTOMS

Shorty's Hydraulics said:


> Fule stations for big rigs usually have scales


i was planning to call the triple T truckstop thats on the way out of town see if they had one.. thx


----------



## big pimpin

DIPN714 said:


> NOW U NO IT AINT NO 3000 POUNDS MAN;;CUM ON;;;;MY CAR WAYS LESS THAN ANY RADICAL DOING DA TRIPLE DIGTS;;;



Al....this topic is all about the real. If you are going to say you don't have weight....or even have weight....put it on the scale and hop it right off the scale...uncut video. Lets see the real. Otherwise leave the topic. :buttkick:


----------



## baggedout81

Hell yeah!!!


----------



## DIPN714

GOING TO A SCALE;;;OK;;SOON AS I FINE ONE STRONG ENOUGH;;;:facepalm:


----------



## woeone23

BlackMagicHydraulics said:


> 13.00 here at the CAT scales
> 
> 
> Maybe in Cali...fuck everthings higher priced....got to pay that tax some how....cost for nice weather...LOL
> 
> 
> 4000 under each piston...HAHHAHA
> You doing it big AL....


Free if u come to my work...BB recycling....weigh her up pull off the scale n hop all day


----------



## woeone23

Pinky Bitches said:


> I'm not a baller but Il tell ya lol. In the pink Monte now. I have about 1000 lbs of lead which cost me a dollar a pound. But I still say anything under 80 inches should not be weighted ,,


A DOLLAR A POUND????? THATS HIGHWAY ROBBERY....I GOT IT FOR 85 CENTS PER POUND HOMIE ALL DAY HOLLA FOR THAT CLEAN LEAD 
I'M LOOKIN AT 36,856 LBS OF LEAD AS I TYPE THIS....HAHAHA


----------



## woeone23




----------



## DIPN714

woeone23 said:


> A DOLLAR A POUND????? THATS HIGHWAY ROBBERY....I GOT IT FOR 85 CENTS PER POUND HOMIE ALL DAY HOLLA FOR THAT CLEAN LEAD
> I'M LOOKIN AT 36,856 LBS OF LEAD AS I TYPE THIS....HAHAHA


OK;;UR UP THERE WITH ME;;LOL


----------



## Pinky Bitches

woeone23 said:


> A DOLLAR A POUND????? THATS HIGHWAY ROBBERY....I GOT IT FOR 85 CENTS PER POUND HOMIE ALL DAY HOLLA FOR THAT CLEAN LEAD
> I'M LOOKIN AT 36,856 LBS OF LEAD AS I TYPE THIS....HAHAHA


I got every bit of lead they had which was around 800 lbs. The rest I got in wheel weights lol. Scrapyards around here don't keep much lead at all


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

woeone23 said:


> A DOLLAR A POUND????? THATS HIGHWAY ROBBERY....I GOT IT FOR 85 CENTS PER POUND HOMIE ALL DAY HOLLA FOR THAT CLEAN LEAD
> I'M LOOKIN AT 36,856 LBS OF LEAD AS I TYPE THIS....HAHAHA


Thats Hiway robbery...they give you .10 to .15 cents when u recycle it... We can get TEST SITE lead for $11.00 for a 27 LBS brick..under .50 per pound


----------



## TRUE BLUE

LMAO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:roflmao:


DIPN714 said:


> GOING TO A SCALE;;;OK;;SOON AS I FINE ONE STRONG ENOUGH;;;:facepalm:


----------



## TRUE BLUE

:thumbsup::thumbsup::wave::h5:*I AM LOVE N THIS T0PIC*!!!!!!!!!


dlinehustler said:


> Great idea for a topic Dan!! Hot Fire is the truth!! In the pit & it stays on the streets, the way it's supposed to be :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And D4L is the truth to, cool ass cats who live this shit. Keep setting standards and the good work :h5:


----------



## woeone23

THE REAL BIG M said:


> Thats Hiway robbery...they give you .10 to .15 cents when u recycle it... We can get TEST SITE lead for $11.00 for a 27 LBS brick..under .50 per pound


Really test site lead????? Wtf is the diff...lead is lead either hard or soft....and...10 or 15 cents they ripping u off we pay ..46 cents a POUND then sell it to China or Korea or Japan from 1.95 to 2.80 a POUND depend on the market....soooo if u getting it for 11.00 for 27 pounds I know ur not selling it for that or I wouldn't be selling as much lead as I am to people as far Texas have came here to me to get lead....so far not to many people come close to what I'm selling it for....the going rate on the streets is 1.00 to 1.50.... Even if u buy a 1000 lbs or more no price breaks...so do ur home work buddy...before come at me wit that shit....


----------



## IMPALA863

THE REAL BIG M said:


> Thats Hiway robbery...they give you .10 to .15 cents when u recycle it... We can get TEST SITE lead for $11.00 for a 27 LBS brick..under .50 per pound





woeone23 said:


> Really test site lead????? Wtf is the diff...lead is lead either hard or soft....and...10 or 15 cents they ripping u off we pay ..46 cents a POUND then sell it to China or Korea or Japan from 1.95 to 2.80 a POUND depend on the market....soooo if u getting it for 11.00 for 27 pounds I know ur not selling it for that or I wouldn't be selling as much lead as I am to people as far Texas have came here to me to get lead....so far not to many people come close to what I'm selling it for....the going rate on the streets is 1.00 to 1.50.... Even if u buy a 1000 lbs or more no price breaks...so do ur home work buddy...before come at me wit that shit....


:ugh: here it comes, bragging how much u get lead for like its a good thing :drama::drama:


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

woeone23 said:


> Really test site lead????? Wtf is the diff...lead is lead either hard or soft....and...10 or 15 cents they ripping u off we pay ..46 cents a POUND then sell it to China or Korea or Japan from 1.95 to 2.80 a POUND depend on the market....soooo if u getting it for 11.00 for 27 pounds I know ur not selling it for that or I wouldn't be selling as much lead as I am to people as far Texas have came here to me to get lead....so far not to many people come close to what I'm selling it for....the going rate on the streets is 1.00 to 1.50.... Even if u buy a 1000 lbs or more no price breaks...so do ur home work buddy...before come at me wit that shit....


Dayum Playa, I must have ruffled your feathers....So check this out Lil'Pimpin, before you go all waanna be gangster and push your little bird chest out... I relied under Big M name earlier, and this was not meant at you... it was the fuckin scrapers paying only a few cents a pound.... And as far as buying lead, I wouldn't buy it from u anyways ,The way u be lip servicing it here on LIL... So as that goes HOMIE, I've done my research,,,, We dont need lead by the TON... Some cars with a few hundred pounds...Maybe....But making a car work with just weight it for IDIOTS. No challange in that. So befoire you go poopin of at the lips ,sit back and read the post over chip !!!!!!

And if there is anything else you'd like to say I'll P.M you my cell Playa


----------



## misterslick

Ttt for weight!


----------



## StR8OuTofPOMONA

misterslick said:


> Ttt for weight!


X2...


----------



## Hannibal Lector

Dont be giving ur cell out playa, then for sure everyones gonna know bout them secrets. Lol


BlackMagicHydraulics said:


> Dayum Playa, I must have ruffled your feathers....So check this out Lil'Pimpin, before you go all waanna be gangster and push your little bird chest out... I relied under Big M name earlier, and this was not meant at you... it was the fuckin scrapers paying only a few cents a pound.... And as far as buying lead, I wouldn't buy it from u anyways ,The way u be lip servicing it here on LIL... So as that goes HOMIE, I've done my research,,,, We dont need lead by the TON... Some cars with a few hundred pounds...Maybe....But making a car work with just weight it for IDIOTS. No challange in that. So befoire you go poopin of at the lips ,sit back and read the post over chip !!!!!!
> 
> And if there is anything else you'd like to say I'll P.M you my cell Playa


----------



## TROUBLESOME

BlackMagicHydraulics said:


> Dayum Playa, I must have ruffled your feathers....So check this out Lil'Pimpin, before you go all waanna be gangster and push your little bird chest out... I relied under Big M name earlier, and this was not meant at you... it was the fuckin scrapers paying only a few cents a pound.... And as far as buying lead, I wouldn't buy it from u anyways ,The way u be lip servicing it here on LIL... So as that goes HOMIE, I've done my research,,,, We dont need lead by the TON... Some cars with a few hundred pounds...Maybe....But making a car work with just weight it for IDIOTS. No challange in that. So befoire you go poopin of at the lips ,sit back and read the post over chip !!!!!!
> 
> And if there is anything else you'd like to say I'll P.M you my cell Playa


Damn Ron....You went super hard on that dude....lmao!!! He is just a keyboard jockey..... You didnt have to put the :facepalm:down on his ass like that even though he did get all huffy and puffy.....He would have to make a car leave the ground to even get into a calm discussion in this topic and we ALL know that has and will never happen!!!!....He even had ol Big Perm heated....LOL


----------



## MUFASA

BlackMagicHydraulics said:


> Dayum Playa, I must have ruffled your feathers....So check this out Lil'Pimpin, before you go all waanna be gangster and push your little bird chest out... I relied under Big M name earlier, and this was not meant at you... it was the fuckin scrapers paying only a few cents a pound.... And as far as buying lead, I wouldn't buy it from u anyways ,The way u be lip servicing it here on LIL... So as that goes HOMIE, I've done my research,,,, We dont need lead by the TON... Some cars with a few hundred pounds...Maybe....But making a car work with just weight it for IDIOTS. No challange in that. So befoire you go poopin of at the lips ,sit back and read the post over chip !!!!!!
> 
> And if there is anything else you'd like to say I'll P.M you my cell Playa


BIG DEAL !!! GIVN OUT UR CELL #.....U DONT EVER ANSWER THAT SHIT ANYWAYS !!!! LMMFAO !!!


----------



## MUFASA

DIPN714 said:


> GOING TO A SCALE;;;OK;;SOON AS I FINE ONE STRONG ENOUGH;;;:facepalm:


FUCKN AL !!!! THATS THE FUNNIEST SHIT ON HERE ! ! :rofl:


----------



## yetti

MUFASA said:


> FUCKN AL !!!! THATS THE FUNNIEST SHIT ON HERE ! ! :rofl:


The elco is about the same as a full semi-truck.lol


----------



## MUFASA

yetti said:


> The elco is about the same as a full semi-truck.lol


Naw, semi's aint that heavy :ugh:


----------



## yetti

MUFASA said:


> Naw, semi's aint that heavy :ugh:


Lol.


----------



## PINKY

MUFASA said:


> BIG DEAL !!! GIVN OUT UR CELL #.....U DONT EVER ANSWER THAT SHIT ANYWAYS !!!! LMMFAO !!!


X2..... Fuking ron!


----------



## EMPIRE CUSTOMS

Damn! last time i seen ron fired up like that was at the soccer park with lil cody! and jess holdin a bear bottle!

hahahaha


----------



## pacman

Anybody in kc know where i could buy some LEAD cuz im tryin to build a hopper and i heard thats the only way to do it
let me know asap!!!!! im tryin to shut HOTFIRE down!!!!!!


----------



## SupremeAir

Much props to you guys ...you're making it look easy....


----------



## DIPN714

THE REAL BIG M said:


> Thats Hiway robbery...they give you .10 to .15 cents when u recycle it... We can get TEST SITE lead for $11.00 for a 27 LBS brick..under .50 per pound


test site lead will give u cancer..its from nucelur testing:facepalm:


----------



## DIPN714

hey i got a ring and a belt,,,now u guys figure that one out;;clue;;bakerfield;;clue;;new years.majestic;;;;BIG AL SAID IT AND IF ANY BODY WANT SOME;;CUM AND GET SERVED;;LEAD OR NO LEAD;;;BLACK MAGIC GEARS;BOYYYYYYYYYYYY


----------



## TRUE BLUE

LMAO !!!!!!!!!!! U DONT WANT TO LOWRIDE U WANT TO RACE AND RUN FROM ONE TIME LOL.....


pacman said:


> Anybody in kc know where i could buy some LEAD cuz im tryin to build a hopper and i heard thats the only way to do it
> let me know asap!!!!! im tryin to shut HOTFIRE down!!!!!!


----------



## TRUE BLUE

:thumbsup:!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


SupremeAir said:


> Much props to you guys ...you're making it look easy....


----------



## DIPN714

pacman said:


> Anybody in kc know where i could buy some LEAD cuz im tryin to build a hopper and i heard thats the only way to do it
> let me know asap!!!!! im tryin to shut HOTFIRE down!!!!!!
> [/QUOTE
> ur going about it da wrong way bro;;just ask ;;black magic;;[ron]


----------



## woeone23

BlackMagicHydraulics said:


> Dayum Playa, I must have ruffled your feathers....So check this out Lil'Pimpin, before you go all waanna be gangster and push your little bird chest out... I relied under Big M name earlier, and this was not meant at you... it was the fuckin scrapers paying only a few cents a pound.... And as far as buying lead, I wouldn't buy it from u anyways ,The way u be lip servicing it here on LIL... So as that goes HOMIE, I've done my research,,,, We dont need lead by the TON... Some cars with a few hundred pounds...Maybe....But making a car work with just weight it for IDIOTS. No challange in that. So befoire you go poopin of at the lips ,sit back and read the post over chip !!!!!!
> 
> And if there is anything else you'd like to say I'll P.M you my cell Playa


I'm not mad....sounds like U need a tampon and midol for ur bleeding va- Jay jay....u talk prices that is not true....bro all scrap yards pay the same 
In Vegas give or take 1 or 2 cents....no need for ur number if its that big of a deal well my number is in my Sig...n I'm on my screen name not hiding behind someone else's ne thing I'm saying on lil I have no problem saying to u in person...I flap my lips bout lead n metal cuz I can I got it like that n it unlimited so by no means do I or ever will need to sell u lead I'm selling plenty....so good day bald eagle....lol


----------



## wannabelowrider

:drama:


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

woeone23 said:


> I'm not mad....sounds like U need a tampon and midol for ur bleeding va- Jay jay....u talk prices that is not true....bro all scrap yards pay the same
> In Vegas give or take 1 or 2 cents....no need for ur number if its that big of a deal well my number is in my Sig...n I'm on my screen name not hiding behind someone else's ne thing I'm saying on lil I have no problem saying to u in person...I flap my lips bout lead n metal cuz I can I got it like that n it unlimited so by no means do I or ever will need to sell u lead I'm selling plenty....so good day bald eagle....lol


I'm not mad either, You just be acting like you the "_Lead King Pin_"...But someone else already got that* title* and it's in *CALI*..HAHA 

We work with Lowriding everyday, You scrap....That's been established....

Aagin you missed the point playa...But what ever. I'm done wasting my time...I got to get back to what we strive for here....Build cars, not talk about them....

And it's Ron not O.J ...so i'm SIR bald eagle to you


----------



## kikou-no

IN MEXICALY 2 POUNDS FOR DOLLAR THEY GOT ALOT 



woeone23 said:


> A DOLLAR A POUND????? THATS HIGHWAY ROBBERY....I GOT IT FOR 85 CENTS PER POUND HOMIE ALL DAY HOLLA FOR THAT CLEAN LEAD
> I'M LOOKIN AT 36,856 LBS OF LEAD AS I TYPE THIS....HAHAHA


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

EMPIRE CUSTOMS said:


> Damn! last time i seen ron fired up like that was at the soccer park with lil cody! and jess holdin a bear bottle!
> 
> hahahaha


Na not fired up, just saying how the rob a fool....Fuck it ,prolley aint no more left anyways, 2 cali car could have e-nuff for 20 other cars....Is what it is



PINKY said:


> X2..... Fuking ron!


Sup O.G pinky......O.J was bustin me chops... I'll call ya in a few days playa



SupremeAir said:


> Much props to you guys ...you're making it look easy....


Where you been at !!!!! What you no luv us no more....To much playin at the dunes



kikou-no said:


> IN MEXICALY 2 POUNDS FOR DOLLAR THEY GOT ALOT


BLVD Jorge get's it cheap ...hahahh Gotta love Mexico


----------



## kikou-no

I don't know why all people get mad or don't be honest how much weight is the car bottom line every one use weight to make the car work some people use more some people use less my boy George from boulevard. Was the first people who started putting lead on the frames back in the days there cars just to be heavy ass fuck any way this topic is about. Streetcars on the bumper I give credit to the Guy who stared this topic


----------



## kikou-no

Yep


BlackMagicHydraulics said:


> Na not fired up, just saying how the rob a fool....Fuck it ,prolley aint no more left anyways, 2 cali car could have e-nuff for 20 other cars....Is what it is
> 
> 
> Sup O.G pinky......O.J was bustin me chops... I'll call ya in a few days playa
> 
> 
> Where you been at !!!!! What you no luv us no more....To much playin at the dunes
> 
> 
> 
> BLVD Jorge get's it cheap ...hahahh Gotta love Mexico


----------



## kikou-no

:wave:


----------



## Hannibal Lector

MUFASA said:


> BIG DEAL !!! GIVN OUT UR CELL #.....U DONT EVER ANSWER THAT SHIT ANYWAYS !!!! LMMFAO !!!


You damn right! nah jk he answers my call. Lol


----------



## Hannibal Lector

Jorge is the silent guy, he gets it done.


----------



## pacman

lmfao you know me too well!


TRUE BLUE said:


> LMAO !!!!!!!!!!! U DONT WANT TO LOWRIDE U WANT TO RACE AND RUN FROM ONE TIME LOL.....


----------



## goof

EMPIRE CUSTOMS said:


> Damn! last time i seen ron fired up like that was at the soccer park with lil cody! and jess holdin a bear bottle!
> 
> hahahaha


STILL NO PIC????:dunno: IM JUS SAYIN....:buttkick:


----------



## stevie d

Sssssssssssssssssup goof jussssssssssst ssssssssssssayin


----------



## Purple Hawk

Worth the weight!


----------



## EMPIRE CUSTOMS

goof said:


> STILL NO PIC????:dunno: IM JUS SAYIN....:buttkick:


nope... must be making it up ;-). but we'll post video soon as its out of paint and back together


----------



## goof

EMPIRE CUSTOMS said:


> nope... must be making it up ;-). but we'll post video soon as its out of paint and back together


How long till its outta paint???


----------



## EMPIRE CUSTOMS

goof said:


> How long till its outta paint???


week or so,.. why do YOU care so much?


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

goof said:


> How long till its outta with your ranch paint job???





EMPIRE CUSTOMS said:


> your pumps are weak so,.. why do YOU chip so much?


 :scrutinize: :shocked: :drama: :sprint:


----------



## DIPN714

NO WAIT JUST PISTON GATES TO SERVE U FOOLS;;;BMH GEARS BRO


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

THE REAL BIG M said:


> :scrutinize: :shocked: :drama: :sprint:


Ranch...as in hidden valley.MMMMM...LOL sounds like a date for u 2


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

DIPN714 said:


> NO WAIT JUST PISTON GATES TO SERVE U FOOLS;;;BMH GEARS BRO


Al you on deck playa...have with me Monday.... 


Also last nite ame across some 02 # 11....gonna trick them out and have a bidding war...Also some TREteens.....ToOOOO


----------



## nme1

BlackMagicHydraulics said:


> Al you on deck playa...have with me Monday....
> 
> 
> Also last nite ame across some 02 # 11....gonna trick them out and have a bidding war...Also some TREteens.....ToOOOO


:shocked:


----------



## goof

EMPIRE CUSTOMS said:


> week or so,.. why do YOU care so much?


Y u gettn so offended???u posted u gotta 80+ hopper no weight with a v8...I just asked 2c a pic...dnt post it if u dnt have it...I'm jus sayin...


----------



## EMPIRE CUSTOMS

My apologies Goof... i actually build... dont pay my boss to do it for me ;-) so im sorry i wasnt skilled enough to take any pictures while i had the switch in my hand testing it. I will work on being in two places at once for ya! oooohhh yeah thats right... when i posted what we had just built...I WASNT EVEN TALKING TO YOU...hahahaha...not to mention this thread is asking for VIDEO not pictures.... uhhmmmm oh yeah... So why again do you care so much? you must since you keep pressing the point... is the anticipation killin ya? cars gettin painted and then were gonna put it back together and do a video as this thread is actually based around. smoooches toof...err i mean goof


----------



## goof

EMPIRE CUSTOMS said:


> My apologies Goof... i actually build... dont pay my boss to do it for me ;-) so im sorry i wasnt skilled enough to take any pictures while i had the switch in my hand testing it. I will work on being in two places at once for ya! oooohhh yeah thats right... when i posted what we had just built...I WASNT EVEN TALKING TO YOU...hahahaha...not to mention this thread is asking for VIDEO not pictures.... uhhmmmm oh yeah... So why again do you care so much? you must since you keep pressing the point... is the anticipation killin ya? cars gettin painted and then were gonna put it back together and do a video as this thread is actually based around. smoooches toof...err i mean goof


Haha...dnt be mad cus I got black magic buildin my shit...and I dnt give a shit about wat u got...I wanted 2 prove that ur full of shit...u don't even knw how 2 build a hopper...lol...and that's a fact I heard...lol...lmk.when ur ready..make it a nice ranch paint job...


----------



## EMPIRE CUSTOMS

Hahaha right on... well guess youll jus have to nut up and shop call me then toof! and wtf does ranch paint job even mean?..lol.. You mad hahahaha


----------



## goof

EMPIRE CUSTOMS said:


> Hahaha right on... well guess youll jus have to nut up and shop call me then toof! and wtf does ranch paint job even mean?..lol.. You mad hahahaha


Lol. There ain't nothing u got that'll make me mad or intimidate me...and u want sum1 2 shop call u 2 make ur company relevant...lol...I ain't tha 1 homie....keep doing ur lil jobs...with ur ranch paint job....


----------



## Jack Bauer

goof said:


> and that's a fact I heard...


Do you even realize how mutha fuckin stupid that shit sounds? A "fact" you heard.......goddamn you a dumb fuck. Fuck you, your hopper and fuck hopping all together, that shit ain't even lowriding.


----------



## goof

Jack Bauer said:


> Do you even realize how mutha fuckin stupid that shit sounds? A "fact" you heard.......goddamn you a dumb fuck. Fuck you, your hopper and fuck hopping all together, that shit ain't even lowriding.


I knw u ain't talking shit after all tha stupid shit u put on other topics...ur a loser under a fake name...


----------



## Jack Bauer

goof said:


> I knw u ain't talking shit after all tha stupid shit u put on other topics...ur a loser under a fake name...


STFU & GTFO. FAKE NAME? STUPID SHIT IN OTHER TOPICS? ONLY THING YOU NEED TO BE CONCERNED WITH IS THE FACT THAT YOUR CAR IS RAGEDY, YOU CANT BUILD IT YOURSELF SO YOU GOTSTA SWANG ON ANOTHER VATOS NUTS AND TOSS HIS SALAD TO GET YO SHIT BILT.


----------



## Jack Bauer

JACK BAUER AIN'T NO FAKE NAME HO, I'M BRINGING CTU UP IN DIS BISH MAYNE.


----------



## EMPIRE CUSTOMS

Jack Bauer said:


> Do you even realize how mutha fuckin stupid that shit sounds? A "fact" you heard.......goddamn you a dumb fuck. Fuck you, your hopper and fuck hopping all together, that shit ain't even lowriding.


haha i was just about to edit my response to mention his "fact" that he heard...lol.. good call

aww goofy jus mad still over our breakup hahaha GET OVER IT hahaha. speaking of relevance... last i checked its goof lame ass stirring shit up.. just to be "relavant"... lol cheerleaders are cute.. they make me giggle

p.s. our work speaks for itself,...goofs work speaks...oh wait my bad... thier isnt any


----------



## goof

EMPIRE CUSTOMS said:


> haha i was just about to edit my response to mention his "fact" that he heard...lol.. good call
> 
> aww goofy jus mad still over our breakup hahaha GET OVER IT hahaha. speaking of relevance... last i checked its goof lame ass stirring shit up.. just to be "relavant"... lol cheerleaders are cute.. they make me giggle
> 
> p.s. our work speaks for itself,...goofs work is the best!!!!
> I wish I could still b with bmh...
> 
> 
> Nobody cares bout u...u ain't got shit...they're maybe a regal but it ain't urs...well we can see who's car hops higher...


----------



## EMPIRE CUSTOMS

Bwahahahahajajaja


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

Jack Bauer said:


> JACK BAUER AIN'T NO FAKE NAME HO, I'M BRINGING CTU UP IN DIS BISH MAYNE.


Are u sure J....IP address got linked to you....Not fake, but undercover


----------



## EMPIRE CUSTOMS

You talking to me Ron?


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

EMPIRE CUSTOMS said:


> haha i was just about to edit my response to mention his "fact" that he heard...lol.. good call
> 
> aww goofy jus mad still over our breakup hahaha GET OVER IT hahaha. speaking of relevance... last i checked its goof lame ass stirring shit up.. just to be "relavant"... lol cheerleaders are cute.. they make me giggle
> 
> p.s.* our work speaks for itself*,...goofs work speaks...oh wait my bad... thier isnt any


Just to set the record straight,,,,, Goof has done alot for himself working on the car and you injected me into this debate ...

So I feel I can continiue to include myself in this Debate.....

When did it become so negative to have a car built and get paid to assist in a build.....This is *Both *our business's way to make money... 

And I agree if,you had a car doing 85 it would have already been posted....Just sayin..(stole that from Bruce) You like the rest of us. You want to promote what you got....All Goof asked for was a Picture!!! You know *lay it low etiquette ..*pics or it didn't happen


ON another note, so I built Perm's car and O.J's car then...crack that off too them, since we on that ....

It's funny how people use this bullshit to make excuses for themselves.


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

EMPIRE CUSTOMS said:


> You talking to me Ron?


Different J...I know it not you...U use different dialect when typing.....

My last post is though. I speak directly to it is imposed for...No beating around the bush here....


----------



## EMPIRE CUSTOMS

Noone was saying it was a bad thing to work on someones car, goof is just trying to bust balls from the start.. and he REALLY doesnt know what he is talking about. i didnt drag you into anything. he did. read carefully ;-)
and layitlow etiguette or not... the THREAD is about posting video NOT pictures... Goof troop injected his .02 cents for no reason just because he is still having maturity issues over the past.


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

EMPIRE CUSTOMS said:


> My apologies Goof..._* i actually build... dont pay my boss to do it for me *_;-) so im sorry i wasnt skilled enough to take any pictures while i had the switch in my hand testing it. I will work on being in two places at once for ya! oooohhh yeah thats right... when i posted what we had just built...I WASNT EVEN TALKING TO YOU...hahahaha...not to mention this thread is asking for VIDEO not pictures.... uhhmmmm oh yeah... So why again do you care so much? you must since you keep pressing the point... is the anticipation killin ya? cars gettin painted and then were gonna put it back together and do a video as this thread is actually based around. smoooches toof...err i mean goof





goof said:


> Haha...dnt be mad cus I got black magic buildin my shit...and I dnt give a shit about wat u got...I wanted 2 prove that ur full of shit...u don't even knw how 2 build a hopper...lol...and that's a fact I heard...lol...lmk.when ur ready..make it a nice ranch paint job...


Then Goof chimed in after???



EMPIRE CUSTOMS said:


> Noone was saying it was a bad thing to work on someones car, goof is just trying to bust balls from the start.. and he REALLY doesnt know what he is talking about. i didnt drag you into anything. he did. read carefully ;-)
> and layitlow etiguette or not... the THREAD is about posting video NOT pictures... Goof troop injected his .02 cents for no reason just because he is still having maturity issues over the past.


Your rite Goof is still learning, but wanting to learn is more than half the battle. I know you bustin his b's...just keep it that. You know I will defend for 2 reason...Just plain wrong or bringing me to the plate... Goof is a big boy, and he can handle his battle, Which is more for the enjoyment ,instead of the fight...

That my 2 cents and thats how I read it.... Just wanted to clear the air, so all can understand ...Their is only a few that know the behind the story details, so it could be interupted out of context

Well I'm off to do my yard work to let you children play...be safe boys


----------



## EMPIRE CUSTOMS

I said that.. no names tho... and he explained it best with his statement of "trying to prove i was full of shit" only because his b.s. ,...past that he hasnt proved shit but made himself look stupid and drag you into playin captain save a ho. jus sayin.. im out too. Off to great some cinnimon french toast.....

goof you got something to say... text me my number IS STILL the same... o.j. got it, perm got it,jess and ron got it, angel boy got it bruce got... no excuse why youll have problems getting it ;-)


----------



## MIRACLE

^^^:drama:^^^


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

EMPIRE CUSTOMS said:


> I said that.. no names tho... and he explained it best with his statement of "trying to prove i was full of shit" only because his b.s. ,...past that he hasnt proved shit but made himself look stupid and drag you into playin captain save a ho. jus sayin.. im out too. Off to great some cinnimon french toast.....
> 
> goof you got something to say... text me my number IS STILL the same... o.j. got it, perm got it,jess and ron got it, angel boy got it bruce got... no excuse why youll have problems getting it ;-)


Everyone know where here works??? Beating around the bush... Sounds to me he hit a nevre.... Dayum playa,,as Perm puts it... All good for some down the road shit... So dont go and get all tough with goofy Bobby ,you know he couldn't fight his ass out a wet paper sack. 

Let the cars get violent LOL


----------



## EMPIRE CUSTOMS

Hahahahahaja fuckin Ron... aight holmes enjoy your sunday with the fam


----------



## goof

EMPIRE CUSTOMS said:


> Hahahahahaja fuckin Ron... aight holmes enjoy your sunday with the fam


If u got sumthing 2 say u can ask any of those same people 4 my #...and u gotta pm homie...


----------



## Pinky Bitches

This topic went way south lol


----------



## rivman

RIGHT!


----------



## EMPIRE CUSTOMS

Pinky Bitches said:


> This topic went way south lol


right?? just because i mentioned to Dan that i would like to do a video too and what a great idea.this thread was... arghghg lol... im not commenting again till we post video...lol


----------



## Hannibal Lector

What is this? "days of our lives"?. Lol

Pinky send it on monday


----------



## rivman

Hannibal Lector said:


> What is this? "days of our lives"?. Lol
> 
> Pinky send it on monday


:yes: aka LAY IT LOW


----------



## Hannibal Lector

True true lol


----------



## kikou-no

:yessad:


Pinky Bitches said:


> This topic went way south lol


----------



## IMPALA863

Jack Bauer said:


> JACK BAUER AIN'T NO FAKE NAME HO, I'M BRINGING CTU UP IN DIS BISH MAYNE.


stfu ebay


----------



## Lowridingmike

IMPALA863 said:


> stfu ebay


lol fishin wit no pole?


----------



## Jack Bauer

IMPALA863 said:


> stfu ebay


BWAHAHAHA


----------



## DIPN714

u guys need lead;;;;;west coast da lead kings


----------



## big pimpin

Can a moderator delete Al from this topic? Thank you and have a nice day. :biggrin:


----------



## Big Roach Hydros

:rofl:


----------



## DIPN714

big pimp[SIZE=6 said:


> [/SIZE]in;15430787]Can a moderator delete Al from this topic? Thank you and have a nice day. :biggrin:


POST UR HEAVY RIDE BRO;;LOL


----------



## DIPN714

HOW COUL;D I SURF IF I HAD WEIGHT


----------



## D4LWoode

sooooo....anyone got a video done yet?


----------



## JustPosting

big pimpin said:


> Post uncut video of your hopper on the weigh scale to hopping it. You don't have to weight a car to hop high...I see a lot of people saying you have to put extra in the back when that is not the real. The competition of hopping is the not the way it used to be by using skill and knowledge to get the inches and not just tons of lead, concrete or whatever else people are using. If you know how to build the system, suspension and frame mods you can kill it single pump....or do even more with double pump. Of course there is a certain limit to the height but street cars aren't going to be doing 100+ inches. So if you are not running extra post your own video up......or if you are weighted lets see some ridiculous figures too I guess.
> 
> Here is HOTFIRE on the scale (and my car is still not optimum --- it was built over 5 years ago!):



great fuckin topic :thumbsup: real shit right here that never gets talked about :h5:




big pimpin said:


> Can a moderator delete Al from this topic? Thank you and have a nice day. :biggrin:


he worse than half the trolls in ot at this point.


----------



## lone star

DIPN714 said:


>





DIPN714 said:


>



what part of lowriding is this?


----------



## Dylante63

battle bots


----------



## Hannibal Lector

Damn Al ur nuts brah for that shit. Lol


----------



## ONE8SEVEN

lone star said:


> what part of lowriding is this?


2012 is the end brah


----------



## rivman

Dylante63 said:


> battle bots


:rofl::yessad:


----------



## D4LWoode

so in the entire world....only 2 cars can do this?


----------



## Pinky Bitches

D4LWoode said:


> so in the entire world....only 2 cars can do this?


I'm do ing it. Lol. Just gotta put her back together.


----------



## 502Regal

D4LWoode said:


> so in the entire world....only 2 cars can do this?


Naw bout 20 or so, but not everybody is on the internet with a camera and live by a weighing station. It is what it is though, As long as your car works and you're happy right?:ugh::ugh:


----------



## D4LWoode

yea, im pretty happy

just expected more vids


----------



## Dylante63

I'm worry if I take my shit box to the local scrap yard I'll end up with a flat tire lol


----------



## Pinky Bitches

Dylante63 said:


> I'm worry if I take my shit box to the local scrap yard I'll end up with a flat tire lol


Oh you will lol I'm counting on getting a flat lol.


----------



## MR87LS

big pimpin said:


> Post uncut video of your hopper on the weigh scale to hopping it. You don't have to weight a car to hop high...I see a lot of people saying you have to put extra in the back when that is not the real. The competition of hopping is the not the way it used to be by using skill and knowledge to get the inches and not just tons of lead, concrete or whatever else people are using. If you know how to build the system, suspension and frame mods you can kill it single pump....or do even more with double pump. Of course there is a certain limit to the height but street cars aren't going to be doing 100+ inches. So if you are not running extra post your own video up......or if you are weighted lets see some ridiculous figures too I guess.
> 
> Here is HOTFIRE on the scale (and my car is still not optimum --- it was built over 5 years ago!):


 Nice Dan big ups


----------



## andres18954

nice fucking hopper


----------



## DIPN714

get yo weight;;i got mines


----------



## SPOOK82

DIPN714 said:


> get yo weight;;i got mines


:facepalm::nosad:


----------



## DIPN714

WHATS WRONG WITH A FEW POUNDSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS;;;;;WATCH OUT SCALE


----------



## miguel62

That monte is nasty!


----------



## Pinky Bitches

Lol.


----------



## DIPN714

Pinky Bitches said:


> Oh you will lol I'm counting on getting a flat lol.


:no:


----------



## Big Worm

This thread went to shit .....


----------



## MI CAMINO '85

Big Worm said:


> This thread went to shit .....


All them hoppers out there and only 2 videos:dunno:


----------



## DARKJUGGERNAUT

MI CAMINO '85 said:


> All them hoppers out there and only 2 videos:dunno:


says a lot


----------



## yetti

DARKJUGGERNAUT said:


> says a lot


Says the MIDWEST is running this hop shit.


----------



## DARKJUGGERNAUT

yetti said:


> Says the MIDWEST is running this hop shit.


 i wont co-sign that..:rimshot:


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

yetti said:


> Says the MIDWEST is running this hop shit.


You guys doin your part ...I will say a force to be reconned with....,but Not running it...


----------



## yetti

BlackMagicHydraulics said:


> You guys doin your part ...I will say a force to be reconned with....,but Not running it...


You know I'm just messing around. There are guys everywhere putting in work.


----------



## Pinky Bitches

I will say this. The west coast won't under estimate us when we come out there again ...lol.


----------



## stevie d

Ima have to run mine over the scales one day gotta put it back together 1st tho lol


----------



## D4LWoode

im going to take mine down to the scale tomorrow, not hopping like dan or tony, but curious what my car actually weights.


----------



## big pimpin

Big Worm said:


> This thread went to shit .....


Just because of Al's wackness.....I'm really thinking of having his post deleted so we can keep this to LEGIT hoppers.


----------



## GoodTimes317

Nice topic for sure!! Hopefully more people come through with their videos also.. You guys coming out BBB this year Dan? Your boy with the towncar definetly clowned my ass last year.. All in good fun though...


----------



## DIPN714

Pinky Bitches said:


> I will say this. The west coast won't under estimate us when we come out there again ...lol.


show u right


----------



## DIPN714

BlackMagicHydraulics said:


> You guys doin your part ...I will say a force to be reconned with....,but Not running it...


da west coast running this hop game;;BIG AL SAID IT;;;


----------



## IMPALA863

DIPN714 said:


> da west coast running this hop game with lead;;BIG AL SAID IT;;;


fixed


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC




----------



## JUST2C

MR87LS said:


> Nice Dan big ups


 :thumbsup:


----------



## MUFASA

SO I UNDERSTAND THE REASON FOR THESE VIDEOS, AND DAN AND I SPOKE A WHILE BACK ABOUT SOME THINGS ON GETTING A CAR TO PERFORM BETTER, BUT.........THERES TOO MANY VARIABLES . THESE VIDEOS WOULD BE GOOD FOR STRAIGHT HOPPERS ONLY. FOR INSTANCE, MY CAR WILL GET TO THE BUMPER WITHOUT ANY GAS IN THE TANK, AND WITHOUT ANY OF MY STEREO EQUIPMENT. SO IT WOULD BE MUCH MORE IMPRESSIVE TO GUT MY CAR OF AUDIO, AND GO WITH A FAIRLY EMPTY TANK OF GAS TO SHOW U CAN BUMPER WITH A PRETTY LIGHT CAR. ALSO I HAVE WORKING AC, IF I SHAVE OFF THE POUNDS FROM THE FRONT OF THE CAR, EVEN MORE REASON TO BUMPER EVEN EASIER, BUT ON THE SCALE IT WOULD JUST READ WEIGHT. 
IN MY OPINION, THE VIDEO I DID A FEW YEARS BACK ACTUALLY PROVED MORE (NOT TAKING ANYTHING FROM NO ONE) , FOR THOSE THAT REMEMBER, I DID AN UNCUT VIDEO OF MY CAR WITH NO SUBS IN THE TRUNK TO SHOW AN EMPTY BOX (CUZ SOME MORONS THOUGHT THERE WAS WEIGHT IN IT) PULLED OUT A BATT TO SHOW THERE WAS NOTHING ON THE RACK, SHOWED THE UNDERSIDE OF MY BUMPER , BUMPER KIT, AND FRAME RAILS,AND STILL PUT THE CAR ON THE BUMPER.........JUST SAYN :happysad:


----------



## Pinky Bitches

Word


----------



## MUFASA

Pinky Bitches said:


> Word


:h5:


----------



## MUFASA

heres a recent video of my car, u can here it bumper checkn. i ended up burning a motor at the end, but u can see the car doesnt float at all, or dance not one bit and goes up and down FAST !!!


----------



## MUFASA

OH N I GOT 50 BUCKS FROM YOUNG HOGG.....BIG UPS TO HIM.:thumbsup:


----------



## PAKO PRIMERO

MUFASA said:


> heres a recent video of my car, u can here it bumper checkn. i ended up burning a motor at the end, but u can see the car doesnt float at all, or dance not one bit and goes up and down FAST !!!


----------



## LowIndyd

TTT! Much respect for this thread and the idea behind it!


----------



## Eddie-Money

*MUCH PROPS FOR MY DUDE CHRIS*.:thumbsup:


----------



## MUFASA

Eddie-Money said:


> *MUCH PROPS FOR MY DUDE CHRIS*.:thumbsup:


:h5: :wave:


----------



## TRUNKWORKS

DAMN THAT SHIT HITTEN HARD


----------



## Hoss805

MUFASA said:


> heres a recent video of my car, u can here it bumper checkn. i ended up burning a motor at the end, but u can see the car doesnt float at all, or dance not one bit and goes up and down FAST !!!


that fucker hits Good Homie.... :thumbsup:


----------



## ONE8SEVEN

ttt for hopping lowriders


----------



## D4LWoode

hmmmmm........


----------



## Hannibal Lector

Ttt


----------



## DIPN714

well done


----------



## PAKO PRIMERO

T T T


----------



## D4LWoode

so no one else?


----------



## cobrakarate

ok i was a hop judge in the 90s -- its not just the weight. its the suspension that has been moved or changed too. we have made hoppers into see saws. you can look at the hoppers now its not the same. I just watch old videos for memories. watch lowrider mag video number 3 and just check out the love for hydraulics. Pomona hop was one of the best. i have been saying for years to use racing scales and car part patterns to make all cars the same. but instead we do the same old things. this is why you can see Mud racing and stupid stuff on tv and you will never see hoppers with sponsers on tv taking lowriders to the next level. to them we are jokes. i don't mean to offend but i want to give much respect to musafa and that guy i met in Tulsa with that red monte. and all others that use blood sweat and tears trying to get their cars up. cobra.


----------



## charles85

Like mufasa said a few post back there's to many variables in it. I have tryed useing one gate 8 battery's and hitting only 30" and I switched to a piston pump and moved some things around and now I am in the high 30" low 40"


----------



## DIPN714

:thumbsup:


----------



## andres18954

cobrakarate said:


> ok i was a hop judge in the 90s -- its not just the weight. its the suspension that has been moved or changed too. we have made hoppers into see saws. you can look at the hoppers now its not the same. I just watch old videos for memories. watch lowrider mag video number 3 and just check out the love for hydraulics. Pomona hop was one of the best. i have been saying for years to use racing scales and car part patterns to make all cars the same. but instead we do the same old things. this is why you can see Mud racing and stupid stuff on tv and you will never see hoppers with sponsers on tv taking lowriders to the next level. to them we are jokes. i don't mean to offend but i want to give much respect to musafa and that guy i met in Tulsa with that red monte. and all others that use blood sweat and tears trying to get their cars up. cobra.


:thumbsup:


----------



## D4LWoode

Well Said Cobra!!!!


----------



## PAKO PRIMERO




----------



## MUFASA




----------



## fidecaddy

Nice video


----------



## D4LWoode

4 cylinder

lol


----------



## D4LWoode

Just thought id point out that Dan took the single pump class in tulsa.


----------



## MUFASA

D4LWoode said:


> Just thought id point out that Dan took the single pump class in tulsa.


:h5:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

This Saturday


----------



## 509Rider

MUFASA said:


> heres a recent video of my car, u can here it bumper checkn. i ended up burning a motor at the end, but u can see the car doesnt float at all, or dance not one bit and goes up and down FAST !!!


I love how your car hops 30 times to his 10 floaters lol.


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

509Rider said:


> I love how your car hops 30 times to his 10 floaters lol.


HAHAH I didn't even catch that when I first watched it.... Mufasa is 1 bad dude


----------



## 509Rider

BlackMagicHydraulics said:


> HAHAH I didn't even catch that when I first watched it.... Mufasa is 1 bad dude


He uses ancient Chinese secrets


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

509Rider said:


> He uses ancient Chinese secrets


Not Mufasa ,but cunfusia say !!!


----------



## 509Rider

BlackMagicHydraulics said:


> Not Mufasa ,but cunfusia say !!!


Lol


----------



## MUFASA

BlackMagicHydraulics said:


> HAHAH I didn't even catch that when I first watched it.... Mufasa is 1 bad dude


:shocked: Thanks for the props !


----------



## MUFASA

509Rider said:


> I love how your car hops 30 times to his 10 floaters lol.


:h5:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

MUFASA said:


> :h5:


:wave:


----------



## MUFASA

THE REAL BIG M said:


> :wave:


:wave:


----------



## THA REAL_GOOF

T T T


----------



## Still Hated




----------



## JUST2C

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gD4dyMPjwaY&feature=player_detailpage 6 batts 2 pro hopper pump G-Force Gear out of box no tricks


----------



## JUST2C

JUST2C said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gD4dyMPjwaY&feature=player_detailpage 6 batts 2 pro hopper pump G-Force Gear out of box no tricks


 Bump


----------



## JUST2C

JUST2C said:


> Bump


 Bump


----------



## Royalty

That video almost sent me into a seizure. Good shit though.


----------



## JUST2C

Royalty said:


> That video almost sent me into a seizure. Good shit though.


 :roflmao:


----------



## D4LWoode

yea, pretty bad editing.


----------



## JUST2C

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M-Q9QeNNfzw&feature=player_detailpage


----------



## V Boy 88

JUST2C said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gD4dyMPjwaY&feature=player_detailpage 6 batts 2 pro hopper pump G-Force Gear out of box no tricks


video is 1:47 but its the same 5 sec footage replayed??


----------



## V Boy 88

509Rider said:


> I love how your car hops 30 times to his 10 floaters lol.


haha true that


----------



## JUST2C

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m_K5Lat2CfY&feature=player_detailpage


----------



## V Boy 88

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x2EL6sNZ4SU&feature=related


----------



## V Boy 88

blows a rear hose right from the start but still does a mean ass around the world at the end

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CHrqW5h38u0&feature=related


----------



## JUST2C

V Boy 88 said:


> blows a rear hose right from the start but still does a mean ass around the world at the end
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CHrqW5h38u0&feature=related


  :thumbsup:


----------



## DIPN714

1000 pounds added


----------



## JUST2C

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9PCOUP6AgyY&feature=player_embedded


----------



## JUST2C

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=FgBR7bgr_n8 G-FORCE, SACO, MACH-3 IN ACTION :thumbsup:


----------



## 1usamotorsports.com

JUST2C said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=FgBR7bgr_n8 G-FORCE, SACO, MACH-3 IN ACTION :thumbsup:


Dammmett


----------



## JUST2C

bump


----------



## JUST2C

JUST2C said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=FgBR7bgr_n8 G-FORCE, SACO, MACH-3 IN ACTION :thumbsup:


 Bump


----------



## JUST2C

1usamotorsports.com said:


> Dammmett


 :thumbsup:


----------



## JUST2C

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=FgBR7bgr_n8


----------



## big pimpin

JUST2C said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=FgBR7bgr_n8 G-FORCE, SACO, MACH-3 IN ACTION :thumbsup:







I'm glad somebody else finally did it!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I hadn't checked this topic if forever. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## D4LWoode

yep, stepping it up


----------



## MUFASA

Like I said b4, 2 many variables......lets see, curb weight is @ about 3200lbs for a monte, not 3520 . This includes all consumables and equipment for the car to be driven. Gas weighs 6.1 lbs a gallon. Fuel capacity is 17.5 gallons. 17.5 x 6.1 =106 lbs....not 150. Then remember curb weight already includes gas. 100lbs for wheels and moonroof....lets see, a moonroof will take up about 35/40% of a roof, so lets not forget when u add the weight of the moon to deduct the weight of the portion of roof and reinforcement, and headliner now missing....now wheels...also included in the 100 lbs w moon....i find it hard to believe that 13x7 steel wheels weigh more than factory 14s with bigger tires. 195/75/14 is factory standard for these vehicles, so I believe you would pretty much break even if anything.....
So 3520 -3200 =320 + 100 for moon and wheels that pretty much will break even is now 420lbs, add gas that was claimed at 151 lbs = 571 lbs (remember, gas is 6.1lbs per gallon x 17.5 gal. Fuel capacity ) but that doesnt matter cuz gas is included in curb weight...so that leaves 571 lbs unaccounted for...now if car has been partially gutted, smog pump/ ac compressor/belts, a.c. condensor, etc. would easily add up to another 70+ lbs, putting it at 650lbs unaccounted for....im NOT saying this car is weighted, I know Dan n them definitely spend more time than the average person trying things outside the box that others are too lazy to do,just saying too many variables in this type of comparisons... :werd:


----------



## MINT'Z

Gas is 8.2 lbs a gal


----------



## MINT'Z

Nevermind that's water


----------



## JUST2C

TTT


----------



## big pimpin

MUFASA said:


> Like I said b4, 2 many variables......lets see, curb weight is @ about 3200lbs for a monte, not 3520 . This includes all consumables and equipment for the car to be driven. Gas weighs 6.1 lbs a gallon. Fuel capacity is 17.5 gallons. 17.5 x 6.1 =106 lbs....not 150. Then remember curb weight already includes gas. 100lbs for wheels and moonroof....lets see, a moonroof will take up about 35/40% of a roof, so lets not forget when u add the weight of the moon to deduct the weight of the portion of roof and reinforcement, and headliner now missing....now wheels...also included in the 100 lbs w moon....i find it hard to believe that 13x7 steel wheels weigh more than factory 14s with bigger tires. 195/75/14 is factory standard for these vehicles, so I believe you would pretty much break even if anything.....
> So 3520 -3200 =320 + 100 for moon and wheels that pretty much will break even is now 420lbs, add gas that was claimed at 151 lbs = 571 lbs (remember, gas is 6.1lbs per gallon x 17.5 gal. Fuel capacity ) but that doesnt matter cuz gas is included in curb weight...so that leaves 571 lbs unaccounted for...now if car has been partially gutted, smog pump/ ac compressor/belts, a.c. condensor, etc. would easily add up to another 70+ lbs, putting it at 650lbs unaccounted for....im NOT saying this car is weighted, I know Dan n them definitely spend more time than the average person trying things outside the box that others are too lazy to do,just saying too many variables in this type of comparisons... :werd:


Get out of here you hater!!








Just kidding. :roflmao:

But apparently you have never carried a 42 or 44" moon roof with completely tray....that shit is heavy as hell and is all on the front side of the wheel base too! My car is all power too...seats are heavier, power windows add more weight also. The completely frame probably weighs more than I separated out on the break down but all I can do is guess on that....or on the next full frame bring it to the weight scales to see how much that weighs by itself. That will be next... :wave: No weight....60% gate and 40% suspension/frame mods.


----------



## MUFASA

big pimpin said:


> Get out of here you hater!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just kidding. :roflmao:
> 
> But apparently you have never carried a 42 or 44" moon roof with completely tray....that shit is heavy as hell and is all on the front side of the wheel base too! My car is all power too...seats are heavier, power windows add more weight also. The completely frame probably weighs more than I separated out on the break down but all I can do is guess on that....or on the next full frame bring it to the weight scales to see how much that weighs by itself. That will be next... :wave: No weight....60% gate and 40% suspension/frame mods.




See what im sayn....too many variables. If people compared ur car vs paper weight, it would look like your weighted....im not sayn u are cuz I know wassup , but for those that dont, they will just see the weight difference. If u had a v8, smog,ac,smog pump, cruise control, etc. ud be even heavier, and weight that would fight against u in the very front of the car, but......alot of people would be like damn, his car weighs 5300lbs !!!! As opposed to a 4200lb car.....see what im sayn....too many variables....i have a v6, ac, cruise, etc. also have sustantial sound system equipment, electric ragtop, reinforced roof, power windows, etc. if I took all that off, my car would be even lighter, and hopping even better....so in this case would work opposite, lighter car, more inches....when a lot of people assume heavier car, more inches cuz everyone will assume u have weight in the trunk...not spread out through the car.....if anything, we should be weighing just the rear axle...like big rigs do, weigh individual axles....in our case, rear axle weight is what we should be after, not total weight...and at that, theres still variables. Speakers, amps, boxes, etc. will weigh more than a car w just hydros in the trunk....dont mean either is weighted though...like I said, too many variables.....my car will bumper check w a full tank of gas, as well as being on empty...100 lbs difference, yet the same out come...if I pull my speakers out (like I did a few years back) still gets to bumper....and still shedding weight from the rear....like I said, too many variables :werd:


----------



## JUST2C




----------



## LiL La pinta

JUST2C said:


>


:roflmao:


----------



## Boxx'd Out 87

outta 21 pages there is only 4 vids come on guys i kno there got 2 be summo cars witout weight???????lets seem them or is ppl jus saving them 4 2013?????


----------



## big pimpin

MUFASA said:


> See what im sayn....too many variables. If people compared ur car vs paper weight, it would look like your weighted....im not sayn u are cuz I know wassup , but for those that dont, they will just see the weight difference. If u had a v8, smog,ac,smog pump, cruise control, etc. ud be even heavier, and weight that would fight against u in the very front of the car, but......alot of people would be like damn, his car weighs 5300lbs !!!! As opposed to a 4200lb car.....see what im sayn....too many variables....i have a v6, ac, cruise, etc. also have sustantial sound system equipment, electric ragtop, reinforced roof, power windows, etc. if I took all that off, my car would be even lighter, and hopping even better....so in this case would work opposite, lighter car, more inches....when a lot of people assume heavier car, more inches cuz everyone will assume u have weight in the trunk...not spread out through the car.....if anything, we should be weighing just the rear axle...like big rigs do, weigh individual axles....in our case, rear axle weight is what we should be after, not total weight...and at that, theres still variables. Speakers, amps, boxes, etc. will weigh more than a car w just hydros in the trunk....dont mean either is weighted though...like I said, too many variables.....my car will bumper check w a full tank of gas, as well as being on empty...100 lbs difference, yet the same out come...if I pull my speakers out (like I did a few years back) still gets to bumper....and still shedding weight from the rear....like I said, too many variables :werd:


On my bigbody lac I did go to the weigh scale and weighed just the front, entire car and just the rear. It didnt bumper that day due to a front suspension issue so I didnt want to post the video but it was cool to see the break down front to back. Hadnt gone back to shoot another one since I fixed the issue.


----------



## JUST2C

:thumbsup:


----------



## DIPN714

500 pounds extra


----------



## JUST2C

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qF6vt5avEec&feature=player_embedded


----------



## JUST2C

:thumbsup:


----------



## atxhopper

Mine is the green Regal single 8 batts in the trunk no weight. 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VE-7Dj9bF4w&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## Eightyfour cutlass

atxhopper said:


> Mine is the green Regal single 8 batts in the trunk no weight.
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VE-7Dj9bF4w&feature=youtube_gdata_player


:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MUFASA

atxhopper said:


> Mine is the green Regal single 8 batts in the trunk no weight.
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VE-7Dj9bF4w&feature=youtube_gdata_player


Nice......real nice.....


----------



## flaked85

MUFASA said:


> Nice......real nice.....


:drama:


----------



## atxhopper

Thanks homies appreciate it. It was definitely acting right that day and i was on a hill  it will do 38-40 consistently. Still trying to tweek acouple things n get alil more out of it. Pushing for 45-50 range. full car freeway driven so not trying to get to radical


----------



## charles85

atxhopper said:


> Thanks homies appreciate it. It was definitely acting right that day and i was on a hill  it will do 38-40 consistently. Still trying to tweek acouple things n get alil more out of it. Pushing for 45-50 range. full car freeway driven so not trying to get to radical


Nope i can't be haveing all that happening in here .....!!! I don't like it not bit....!!!! LOL.....!!! Was up homie see you soon at the shows........


----------



## atxhopper

charles85 said:


> Nope i can't be haveing all that happening in here .....!!! I don't like it not bit....!!!! LOL.....!!! Was up homie see you soon at the shows........


Hahaha fasho hopefully some good hopping action this year


----------



## JUST2C

atxhopper said:


> Mine is the green Regal single 8 batts in the trunk no weight.
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VE-7Dj9bF4w&feature=youtube_gdata_player


 :h5:


----------



## charles85

atxhopper said:


> Hahaha fasho hopefully some good hopping action this year


Yeah I hope it's better than last year ..... HAHA....!!!


----------



## atxhopper

JUST2C said:


> :h5:


If u need a test car for some of those mach 3's jus lemme know


----------



## atxhopper

charles85 said:


> Yeah I hope it's better than last year ..... HAHA....!!!


Haha i know thats right


----------



## PAKO PRIMERO

atxhopper said:


> Mine is the green Regal single 8 batts in the trunk no weight.
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VE-7Dj9bF4w&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## 70ways

:thumbsup: love that car now thats a gbody


----------



## JUST2C

JUST2C said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=FgBR7bgr_n8 G-FORCE, SACO, MACH-3 IN ACTION :thumbsup:


 ttt


----------



## JUST2C

LiL La pinta said:


> :roflmao:


 bump


----------



## JUST2C

big pimpin said:


> Post uncut video of your hopper on the weigh scale to hopping it. You don't have to weight a car to hop high...I see a lot of people saying you have to put extra in the back when that is not the real. The competition of hopping is the not the way it used to be by using skill and knowledge to get the inches and not just tons of lead, concrete or whatever else people are using. If you know how to build the system, suspension and frame mods you can kill it single pump....or do even more with double pump. Of course there is a certain limit to the height but street cars aren't going to be doing 100+ inches. So if you are not running extra post your own video up......or if you are weighted lets see some ridiculous figures too I guess.
> 
> Here is HOTFIRE on the scale (and my car is still not optimum --- it was built over 5 years ago!):


TTT


----------



## JUST2C

Bump


----------



## JUST2C

ttt


----------



## JUST2C

JUST2C said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=FgBR7bgr_n8 G-FORCE, SACO, MACH-3 IN ACTION :thumbsup:


 bump


----------



## stacklifehydraulics

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w1TAUpMt1pY&feature=youtube_gdata_player. Weightless


----------



## cuate64

stacklifehydraulics said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w1TAUpMt1pY&feature=youtube_gdata_player. Weightless


nice cutty and it gets off nice.:thumbsup:.what setup you got runnin in there?


----------



## stacklifehydraulics

cuate64 said:


> nice cutty and it gets off nice.:thumbsup:.what setup you got runnin in there?


10 battery single piston


----------



## Hannibal Lector

Jenn will u be in Vegas this year? U bringing out the cars? I will be there but its too expensive to ship my hopper from Hawaii. Ain't worth it unless I leave it at Rons shop in Vegas.


----------



## JUST2C

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qF6vt5avEec&feature=player_embedded BUMP


----------



## AzsMostHated

Nice all these cars are working good


----------



## DIPN714

Hannibal Lector said:


> Jenn will u be in Vegas this year? U bringing out the cars? I will be there but its too expensive to ship my hopper from Hawaii. Ain't worth it unless I leave it at Rons shop in Vegas.


LEAVE IT AT RONS SHOP


----------



## Hannibal Lector

Maybe I will but u gotta pay my monthly rent for a stall hahaha.


----------



## HARDLUCK88

JUST2C said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qF6vt5avEec&feature=player_embedded BUMP


nice


----------

